#ubuntu-website 2008-07-14
<emgent> newz2000: heya
<emgent> newz2000: when have you time to fix moin issue you can, tell me when you complete this.
<emgent> fix available on Bug #247612
<ubot3> emgent: Bug 247612 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/247612 is private
<emgent> Volans: heya
<Volans> Hi emgent
<newz2000> hi emgent. I will probably not be the person who applies the fix for this so I'll find out the same time as you when the bug is closed. That wiki is managed by the Canonical IS dept (though I do help manage its theme).
<emgent> oh ok, np
<pierrelourens> hello
<flaccid> hey guys, after logging into the wiki, when i go t a subsequent page it seems my session is dropped and im logged out
<flaccid> this happens with both Opera and konq and whether i sign in with OpenID or launchpad account
<jpds> flaccid: That Q may have more response in #canonical-sysadmin. Sorry.
<flaccid> np
<newz2000> good morning
<newz2000> flaccid: #c-s is a the right place to go, however you may need to give more of a hint which wiki you're referring to. (I suspect help.ubuntu.com/community)
<flaccid> yes i did that newz2000
<flaccid> apparently there is bugs on launchpad but nobody is respondin to doing something about it despite how critical it is
<newz2000> flaccid: did any of the sysadmins respond to you?
<flaccid> only to say [22:33] <emgent> flaccid: knowed issue.
<flaccid> [22:36] <emgent> flaccid: if i remember well there are few bugs about it in LP
<newz2000> ok, that person is not a sysadmin unfortunately
<newz2000> I'll see if I can find out the best person to bring this to.
<flaccid> thanks muchly
<ryanakca> newz2000: would you know if it's possible to have Drupal revert to <x> date? I'm trying to figure out how to best setup my test site... I want to be able to mess with it, but if I mess up too much, I can revert it to it's original pristine state
<newz2000> ryanakca: you can do that, you have to take periodic snapshots of your database to do that. When you want to revert, just restore the database.
<newz2000> You can backup your database manually when you want a restore point...
<newz2000> mysqldump -u username -p databasename > dump-2008-07-14-0001.sql
 * ryanakca nods...it'll be a PITA for the sysadmins... better just to ask the sysadmins for a current snapshot of kubuntu.org and I can set it up here...
<newz2000> then to restore just drop and recreate the database, then mysql -u username -p databasename < dump-2008-07-14-0001.sql
<newz2000> ryanakca: I can do a db dump for you
<flaccid> what kubuntu site(s) are drupal based?
<ryanakca> flaccid: www.kubuntu.org
<flaccid> what a waste
<ryanakca> newz2000: please, thanks :)
<newz2000> flaccid: ???
<flaccid> i should shutup really
<Volans> Hi newz2000, hi all :)
<flaccid> sorry i have much higher standards
<newz2000> flaccid: constructive criticism is ok
<newz2000> just make sure its constructive
<newz2000> Volans: howdy
<flaccid> nah i'll just shutup. the truth is the site if fine and drupal is ok. im thinking now both for the desktop and matching website and ibex, new artwork is needed
<ryanakca> newz2000: shall I refer those wanting to help with kubuntu.org to the ubuntu-website ML ?
<ryanakca> Or should I ask NG for a kubuntu-website one?
<newz2000> ryanakca: you are welcome to use the web presence team for kubuntu
<ryanakca> (I've had a good dozen, two dozen people poke me over the past two months)
<newz2000> ooh, that's cool
<newz2000> if you think the joint effort will make things more productive then go for it
 * ryanakca nods, I've lost track of most of them, so I want them all to join a ML so I can track them and try to coordinate it :)
<flaccid> what i'd like to find out is the plan fr artwork for ibex (and thus exported back to website)
<flaccid> fr=for
<newz2000> flaccid: we would too. Unfortunately the art team is in charge of that and they have a special deadline which is quite late in the release cycle.
<newz2000> Therefore it will probably not happen, the heron was a rare incident
<flaccid> the are team doesn't seem to do much to be honest
<flaccid> art even
<flaccid> besides a new logo. i think a lot of thinking and time should be invested with the 'trimmings'
<flaccid> or 'style'
<newz2000> regarding the art team, It is a challenge. There is a lot of enthusiasm but taking a work of art from idea to a polished and refined piece ready for distribution takes a lot of effort.
<newz2000> flaccid: I think it will be a very very long time before Ubuntu will have a new logo
<flaccid> well the quality of the logo is the main problem
<newz2000> this is not the right channel for that discussion
<Volans> newz2000: for bug 248405 just filled in LP
<ubot3> Malone bug 248405 in ubuntu-website "Sorry, the page you are looking for was not found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248405
<Volans> the link to the footer of packages.ubuntu.com will be: http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy ???
<Volans> /will/should/
<Volans> I have replied to the bug
<newz2000> ok. I think a good thing to do is put in a redirect
<newz2000> and fix the footer
<Volans> ok
<newz2000> but all I can do is put in a redirect... I have no clue who manages that site.
<newz2000> there needs to be a wiki for this kind of thing really
<flaccid> goodbye
<ryanakca> newz2000: hmm... Riddell would rather use the kubuntu-devel ML and #kubuntu-devel... oh well :)
<newz2000> that's fine too.
<newz2000> he's a busy guy, I can understand him not wanting to subscribe to too many lists
<newz2000> Volans: actually, I think a redirect is a bad idea, only about 3 hits to that page in the last month.
 * newz2000 doesn't like too many redirects
<Volans> 3 hits??? LOL
<Volans> newz2000: whois this guy? <link href="mailto:frank@lichtenheld.de" rev="made"/>
<newz2000> I'm not sure
<newz2000> sending him an email now though
<ryanakca> methinks he's the guy in charge of packages.ubuntu.org
<ryanakca> s/org/com/
<Volans> there is an author meta tag
<Volans> <meta content="Frank Lichtenheld, frank@lichtenheld.de" name="Author"/>
<ryanakca> Yep, second line on packages.u.c
<Volans> also the footer: To report a problem with the web site, e-mail....
<Volans> found it in Launchpad
<Volans> I assign the but to him newz2000
<Volans> s/but/bug/
<boredandblogging> newz2000: has a meeting been scheduled yet?
<newz2000> no, I didn't ever get a reply from mdke.
<newz2000> he warned me that he was going to be tied up for a bit so maybe we should just do it without him
<newz2000> I'll send him one more quikc email. The start page is an important project so if he can't participate I need to talk to Jono and Gerry to see how they want to deal with it.
<boredandblogging> right
<ryanakca> newz2000: btw, the google analytics for the download attempts doesn't seem to be working... the main website is, just not the download page
<newz2000> ryanakca: which part works and which part doesn't?
<ryanakca> newz2000: ``Kubuntu'' works, ``Download Attempts (Kubuntu)'' doesn't
<newz2000> ryanakca: I'll bet they're getting recorded on the ubuntu.com site
<newz2000> yes, that's what is happening
<newz2000> that will be a challenge to overcome, I'm going to have to think about this one for the moment
<newz2000> in the meantime, if you or Jonathan need a report let me know because I can distinguish them from ubuntu downloads in my current reporting system
<ryanakca> newz2000: ok, no rush I don't think. I'll be back in a bit, laundry needs doing :)
 * ryanakca nods
<ryanakca> Does Jonathan have an analytics account?
<newz2000> I'm not sure
 * ryanakca asks... *twiddle*
<boredandblogging> doesn't google analytics allow multiple trackers per domain?
<boredandblogging> or maybe that on subdomains and not specific URLs
<ryanakca> newz2000: nope
<newz2000> well, the option I know of is to use filters to separate results into different reports
<boredandblogging> ah, that might be it
<cody-somerville> we need to get the calendar fixed on the fridge
<newz2000> boredandblogging: I think the easiest way is for me to email him a report periodically, like the end of the month or something like that.
<newz2000> cody-somerville: which problem?
<newz2000> is it the blank page (out of memmory) problem?
<cody-somerville> newz2000, no the malformed ical
<boredandblogging> cody-somerville: you mean where it doesn't work with google calendar?
 * cody-somerville nods.
<newz2000> I honestly don't know what to do about that
<cody-somerville> newz2000, I do.
<newz2000> I applied a patch to the event tracker and it made no diff
<newz2000> oooh
<newz2000> what do you do?
<cody-somerville> One moment please.
<cody-somerville> Well, now that I think about it, the best solution might actually to use the Google API.
<cody-somerville> I wonder how developed the plugins are for it
<cody-somerville> newz2000, From looking at the Drupal bug tracker, it seems there are a number of "patches" for the ical problem
<cody-somerville> newz2000, which one did you apply?
<newz2000> let me check, its been a while...
<newz2000> cody-somerville: I can't tell know, I did it on a test server and I think I tore it down.
<newz2000> it looks like I installed the even module on fridge Sept 20th last year, so its getting old
<newz2000> it looks like that's the most recent version in the 5.x.1.x series
<newz2000> I dont' know what the status is of the 2.x series
<cody-somerville> Well, the iCal file doesn't validate
<cody-somerville> newz2000, they don't even have 2.x series hosted anymore
<newz2000> it feels like this module is dead
<ryanakca> newz2000: Is there a way I can change bug importances against kubuntu-website without joining the ubuntu-website team?
<newz2000> ryanakca: I dont' know, but if you want to be part of the ubuntu-website team its no problem
<newz2000> we really only use it for bugs
<newz2000> or you can tell me what bugs you need changed and I can do it
<cody-somerville> newz2000, did you do the Kubuntu website?
<newz2000> ryanakca is the kubuntu webmaster
<cody-somerville> newz2000, so, are you able to just upgrade the module?
<newz2000> cody-somerville: I have write access to that site, if that's what you mean. However I don't see an upgrade available
<cody-somerville> So what did you mean by "I dont' know what the status is of the 2.x series"
<cody-somerville> ?
<newz2000> it's marked as dev and there's no released version
<newz2000> which indicates it's something not ready for production use
<cody-somerville> do you mean 6.x?
<newz2000> no, the 2.x version of the event module
<newz2000> you'll see the version numbers are 5.x.Y.x
<newz2000> the Y indicates the version of the module (1 or 2)
<cody-somerville> newz2000, what do you think about just using a google calendar?
<newz2000> I'm flexible
<newz2000> Are you suggesting creating some kind of programming link between fridge and google calendar?
<cody-somerville> newz2000, Maybe just embed it?
<newz2000> cody-somerville: can you elaborate?
<cody-somerville> newz2000, It is possible to embed Google Calendars on a webpage. So we could manage the calendar in Google and on the firdge, we would import from the Google Calendar.
<boredandblogging> cody-somerville: you mean like http://www.ubuntu-georgia.org/node/19
<boredandblogging> ?
<cody-somerville> This provides the additional benefit that people would no longer have to request us to add stuff to the calendar. They can propose things to the Google Calendar and we could approve or decline it.
<cody-somerville> boredandblogging, yes
<cody-somerville> boredandblogging, but not squished
<boredandblogging> lol, right
<cody-somerville> boredandblogging, or... we can import the data too
<boredandblogging> as long as the meeting bot for #ubuntu-meeting can read it, might be interesting
<newz2000> having a google cal might make some other things easier...
<cody-somerville> Google Calendar would produce ical, html, xml, etc. etc.
 * cody-somerville nods.,
<newz2000> boredandblogging: you know your "loco event problem"?
<Volans> good idea cody-somerville! :)
<newz2000> maybe someone on the web presence team would like to create a simple application to allow teams to publish to the calendar after authenticating via launchpad
<boredandblogging> newz2000: not sure which one you are referring to
<newz2000> the challenge with trying to streamline getting events from loco teams
<boredandblogging> newz2000: ah, right
<boredandblogging> newz2000: do you think it would be acceptable to migrate over to google calendar?
<newz2000> sure
<newz2000> I can't think of any reason not to
<boredandblogging> think it opens up some doors
<newz2000> boredandblogging: can I take a guess at what font you used for the georgia ubuntu logo?
 * newz2000 guesses "georgia"
<boredandblogging> :-)
<cody-somerville> So, shall I create a calendar? :)
<newz2000> +1
<boredandblogging> wait
<boredandblogging> how are updates going to be moved to #ubuntu-meeting
<cody-somerville> boredandblogging, How are they now?
<boredandblogging> thought there was a bot that dealt with that
<Volans> you can leave the fridge calendar system and use google calendar only as another source for the fridge calendare
<boredandblogging> can drupal grab other iCal?
<boredandblogging> probably some module to do that
<boredandblogging> is there an ubuntu google account somewhere?
<boredandblogging> or maybe create a fridgecalendar@gmail account?
<cody-somerville> boredandblogging, I can just create it with my account
<cody-somerville> boredandblogging, we can all edit it with our own google accounts
<newz2000> boredandblogging: there's no official account... I'd suggest creating one and giving all the news-team editors access to it
<cody-somerville> newz2000, there isn't really a need for a centralized account
<newz2000> (creating one arbitrarily I mean)
<newz2000> right
<boredandblogging> cody-somerville: lets make a fridgecalendar@gmail
<cody-somerville> The calendar isn't attached to a single account
<newz2000> I mean a centralized cal and then share it with others
<cody-somerville> No need to create a new account though
<cody-somerville> If I create it, I can add all the fridge editors as admins with same privs
<boredandblogging> yeah, lets create a main one and just give access to all fridge editors
 * cody-somerville is confused.
<cody-somerville> boredandblogging, Are you saying that we *should* create a google account and give access to all fridge editors?
<newz2000> boredandblogging and I both agree with your idea for you to create the cal and then share it with everyone
<newz2000> on the team
<cody-somerville> Okay :) Splendid.
<boredandblogging> cody-somerville: yes, create a fridgecalendar@gmail
<cody-somerville> boredandblogging, Why do you feel that is required?
<cody-somerville> boredandblogging, and why not make it the mailing list e-mail?
<cody-somerville> (google accounts don't have to be gmail account)
<boredandblogging> there really should not be emails sent to the news-team list, but if there are, it will send it to everyone on the new-steam
<boredandblogging> and thats not needed
<boredandblogging> i should clarify, any administrative emails sent out by google
<boredandblogging> would just spam everyone on the list
<cody-somerville> boredandblogging, Okay. My question is: Why do we need to create an account?
<boredandblogging> cody-somerville: it will be easier to manage
<boredandblogging> instead of having it one a specific individual's account
<cody-somerville> boredandblogging, I can add each member of the fridge to the calendar with their own google account.
<boredandblogging> even though it s shared
<cody-somerville> It isn't attached to that one person.
<cody-somerville> It is equally shared
<cody-somerville> boredandblogging, my permissions/access to the calendar would be exactly the same as yours.
<boredandblogging> i understand that
<newz2000> ﻿ok, I'm going to kind of go offline for a bit to finish a project. If someone needs me, email me please. If I don't hear back from mdke by the end of the day I'll go ahead and start the scheduling process for our meeting.
<cody-somerville> boredandblogging, well, if you'd like to create a user agnostic account sure but I can go ahead and create the calendar now, right?
<boredandblogging> cody-somerville: go for it
<cody-somerville> boredandblogging, whats your google account? or do you just want me to send it to your ubuntu account?
<boredandblogging> cody-somerville: boredandblogging @ gmail
<cody-somerville> boredandblogging, sent
<boredandblogging> cody-somerville: awesome, got it
<cody-somerville> http://www.google.com/support/calendar/bin/answer.py?answer=34584&hl=en
<boredandblogging> very cool
<vbabiy> Hey guys
<cody-somerville> Hey
<vbabiy> is the mailing list broken, I haven'g got anything in a while now
<boredandblogging> last email was friday
<cody-somerville> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1590
<boredandblogging> times aren't right
<boredandblogging> event though it says GMT
<cody-somerville> It is no daylight savings
<cody-somerville> boredandblogging, what is it off by?
<boredandblogging> even though it says GMT, think its showing EST
<boredandblogging> maybe the import didn't work
<cody-somerville> boredandblogging, I'd say not.
<cody-somerville> and infact, I think I remember reading a bug about that
<boredandblogging> the thing is, if we just clean it up once, it should be fine
<boredandblogging> probably won't be doing multiple imports
 * cody-somerville nods.
<boredandblogging> looks like ubotu is responsible for setting the meetings in #ubuntu-meeting
<cody-somerville> boredandblogging, yea, I already talked with Jussi
<cody-somerville> It uses iCal
<cody-somerville> So we're set
<boredandblogging> does it assume all meetings are in #ubuntu-meeting or does it actually check the description?
<cody-somerville> How would it check?
<boredandblogging> looks like there are description fields in the ICS
<vbabiy> newz2000: are you around?
 * Volans dinner, come back later bye
<boredandblogging> cody-somerville: how do I add a LoCo calendar to the google fridge calendar?
<boredandblogging> like getting it to subscribe to another google calendar
<cody-somerville> Invite j5q85mmi6ujvjtii5s1n3li5io@group.calendar.google.com
<boredandblogging> the LoCo would have to invite?
<cody-somerville> yes
<boredandblogging> so afterwards if someone subscribes to the fridge calendar, they will also see the loco calendar?
<melat0nin> newz2000: i've created a wiki page for mistakes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebsiteMistakes
<cody-somerville> boredandblogging, yup
<cody-somerville> boredandblogging, well, only for events they add to our calendar
<boredandblogging> wonder if it would be possible to have one calendar that people can subscribe to which would aggregate a bunch of other calendars
<boredandblogging> cody-somerville: you want jussi to try the google calendar url? think I've fixed all the times
<cody-somerville> boredandblogging, Let me take a look
<boredandblogging> cody-somerville: actually wait
<boredandblogging> on the embedded calendar on the first
<boredandblogging> it still has the old times
<cody-somerville> I don't think the times are right, lol
<boredandblogging> try looking at google calendar directly
<cody-somerville> First off, when you look at it, is it in your time or UTC?
<boredandblogging> when I look at the settings for it, it says GMT
<cody-somerville> But when you look at your calendar
<cody-somerville> Do you see the events as they would in your time?
<boredandblogging> nope
<boredandblogging> the calendar is set up at GMT
<boredandblogging> I enter 12pm for an event
<boredandblogging> it shows up at 11am on the embedded
<boredandblogging> they seem to be both set to gmt no daylight
<boredandblogging> cody-somerville: look again
<cody-somerville> ok
<cody-somerville> now it looks good
<cody-somerville> What did you change?
<boredandblogging> fiddled with the times till it showed up properly on the embedded page :-P
<boredandblogging> basically, I had to enter time+1 hr
<boredandblogging> on my fridge calendar
<cody-somerville> woot
<cody-somerville> I see conflicts in my schedule already
<cody-somerville> I get to miss the Java Team meeting because I have a meeting at the bank
<boredandblogging> bank? fun
<cody-somerville> But now I won't have to miss anymore meetings
<cody-somerville> yea!! :)
<boredandblogging> lol
<cody-somerville> I gotta run.
 * cody-somerville waves.
#ubuntu-website 2008-07-15
<newz2000> mdke said to go ahead and have the meeting without him, so I guess we'll schedule a meeting for very soon.
<vbabiy> newz2000: any Idea when yet? I would like to make it
<newz2000> no, Vorlon is keeping a list of timezones. I may ask him if he pops online soon
<vbabiy> newz2000: cool.
<vbabiy> hows everything been going?
<newz2000> good here...
<newz2000> how about you?
<vbabiy> same, I am planning on getting a rough draft of the feature tour together today
<newz2000> cool
<newz2000> I like what you did, also that mockup that came as a reply
<vbabiy> newz2000: do we have the src for the current tour
<newz2000> kind of... it's just a bunch of html pages
<newz2000> this was done by an outside contractor or agency and I'm not sure what tool they used
<newz2000> some pages are msdos formatted, some are unix formatted
<vbabiy> newz2000: O really, well then forget it I can recreate the screen pretty quick
<vbabiy> Also if we used a Dell screen, would that be willing to pay for the ad :)
<newz2000> :-)
<vbabiy> that would be kinda of cool
<newz2000> I'd say try to not use anything that looks distinctly like a specific brand
<newz2000> Ubuntu is getting big enough that it's attracting many hardware vendors and it would be a shame to scare any awy
<vbabiy> newz2000: this is very true, didn't even think of that
<newz2000> not as many people know this, but Sun has down a lot of work to certify their servers for Ubuntu (cf www.ubuntu.com/sun ) and additionally have an
<newz2000> awesome library of stock images I could use
<newz2000> but the problem is their servers look so distinctive that if I used their images it'd be like plastering a big sun ad on the site.
<vbabiy> yeah
<hubuntu> hi newz2000:
<hubuntu> have you made some changes to the template for the shipit.ubuntu.com site?
<newz2000> hey hubuntu
<newz2000> not for shipit perse, but I"ve got a slightly updated version of it for another project
<hubuntu> is that something that may go into production for ubuntu sites?
<hubuntu> We are defining the layout template for spreadubuntu and it would be nice to work on the right template or global idea at least
<newz2000> hubuntu: let me give you what I have... I'm not going to guarantee that it won't evolve, but it's the best I have now
<hubuntu> that sound good enough for us
<newz2000> hubuntu: you'll have to remove the shipit stuff in there
<newz2000> http://people.ubuntu.com/~mnuzum/projects/ubuntu08.zip
<newz2000> do you want the svg image for creating the header graphic?
<pep> Hi
<newz2000> hi pep!
<hubuntu> newz2000: If we use that template do we have to keep the Canonical copyright note as it is or can we change it to include the Marketing Team, for instance?
<newz2000> no, please change it as a matter of fact
<pep> I suppose hubuntu showed the spreadubuntu mock-up...
<pep> :)
<newz2000> no
 * newz2000 would love to see it
<pep> http://img374.imageshack.us/img374/1834/mockup6bismn7.png I quickly gimp'ed this this afternoon
<pep> using bits of screenshots uf ubuntu.com
<newz2000> so I made some decissions for ubuntu.com that may not apply to you...
<pep> but hubuntu made me notice the lower end taht is nicely rounded on https://shipit.ubuntu.com/, so I'll add that...
<newz2000> here's my layout guide for ubuntu.com: http://people.ubuntu.com/~mnuzum/projects/ubuntu-layout-guide.png
<pep> thank you
<hubuntu> yes newz2000 the svg would be nice to have
<newz2000> so the html template I just gave him confirms to those dimensions
<hubuntu> thank you very much newz2000 :)
<newz2000> also, here is my layout helper I gave to the design agency who did some of our graphics (that still didn't get it right)
<newz2000> http://people.ubuntu.com/~mnuzum/projects/layout-guide-helper.png
<newz2000> this last image shows you should measure the image width from the perceived edge of the image, not the actual edge
<newz2000> so your header could be bigger than 852... if it has a 3px drop shadow on both sides it might be 852 + 3px + 3px
<pep> newz2000: oh well this is just a draft, nothing concrete, so I'll mix something in-line with the rest of the ubntu sites.... but you must know that we serve a very precise purpose... much like an ftp browser... this was the first mock-up: http://dicidailleurs.houbsi.org/uploads/file/mockup.png
<newz2000> no prob. Feel free to deviate, I'm just explaining why things are they way they are
<hubuntu> is the javascript thing possible in this version newz2000?
<hubuntu> have you found a solution to the hardcoded menu?
<newz2000> hubuntu: I think my solution will be to not have drop down menus
<newz2000> I'd say plan for that
<hubuntu> sound very unweb2ish, but good enough after knowing the background story
<pep> hubuntu: why'd we need drop-down menus anyway?
<hubuntu> see ubuntu.com
<hubuntu> not that we need them, but it's sort of cool
<hubuntu> I dropped them out in ubuntu.ec
<pep> Oh, yes of course... well it depends which links we decide to put in the top-right hand corner...
<hubuntu> too much work, too little time, no access to ftp
<newz2000> hubuntu: http://people.ubuntu.com/~mnuzum/projects/header.svg
<newz2000> best viewed in inkscape
<hubuntu> thank you. I will download everything here and upload it in my slicehost pep
<pep> hubuntu: I got it here too
<hubuntu> good
<pep> newz2000: As you probably saw on the mockup, I'd like to use the same clipper-type box for the content of the site, like here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download can I re-use the same code?
<newz2000> of course, you may also want to do a quick google for "sliding doors"
<newz2000> there's an article on 'a list apart' about that technique for tabs
<pep> thanks for the info
<pep> by the way
<newz2000> try "sliding doors css"
<pep> I noticed that it works well whilst on the download tab, but when you click on "buy ubuntu on cd", the other tabs are not shaded....
<newz2000> the tabs can be far better than that link. The design agency who did our theme did that withoutout thought about how it would actually be implemented in html (imho)
<pep> just a detail
<newz2000> yes, correct
<newz2000> I just set the opacity down on non active tabs, which is a hack
<pep> Well, I wanted to keep it in-line with ubuntu.com, so I'll probably use the same design, correcting that shading bug of course
<pep> ok, I wrote it down.
<pep> thanks for your help newz2000!
<pep> good night
#ubuntu-website 2008-07-16
<hubuntu> no sleep pep?
<pep> hubuntu: nah... too warm :) I decided to do something useful instead, I'll just get up later tomorrow ;)
<pep> I created a branch in lp, I'm generating my ssh key now...
<pep> hubuntu: which time zone are you in?
<hubuntu> same as you
<pep> ok, so it's late too :)
<hubuntu> yeah
<hubuntu> it's all good tough...
<hubuntu> gotta leave you now
<hubuntu> peace out
<greg-g> FYI: my feed has not updated on planet.ubuntu.com  I updated the config.ini and commited my changes last night.  The planet still references my old location.
<pep> hubuntu: see you
<greg-g> (actually, I'm not even sure if this is the correct team to report my issue to, so let me know if you have a better idea)
<newz2000> greg-g: you'll be best off sending an email to rt@ubuntu.com I think
<greg-g> newz2000: thanks, will do
<newz2000> good morning
<Volans> Hi newz2000 :)
<newz2000> Volans: I talked to mdke, he said to schedule the meeting and if he can make it he will
<newz2000> so I think we should get it going... do you want to help plan it?
<Volans> ok, then who are the other guys that MUST Be there?
<Volans> you, obviously
<newz2000> that was it
<Volans> only you?
<newz2000> I'd like to establish the "drivers" for each project, and ensure they get the info they need
<newz2000> and I think the meeting will help that
<Volans> sure, hoping for a large participation
<newz2000> so far there have been drivers for start page and feature tour project
<newz2000> vbabiy is the one for the feature tour at the moment... I'll have to look up who's working on the start page.
<Volans> newz2000: for the start page I think there are many ideas but for me what is not so clear is what are the boudary for the changes we can do in that page
<vbabiy> Yeah I would really like to be there
<newz2000> Lizzeh is the one taking initiative on the start page
<newz2000> Volans: do you want to act as the first secretary for the web presence team and coordinate the meeting or would you rather have me do it?
<newz2000> don't feel pressured if you don't want it, I'm happy to do it.
<Volans> newz2000: I think the most appropriate people for that will be you, but I'm happy to help you or do it if you have problems or other thing to do
<Volans> (and thanks for the proposal ;) )
<newz2000> no, I'm fine. My goal in asking you was to get more people involved in the team. Make it more "community"
<newz2000> less like a dictatorship
<newz2000> I've invited BinaryDigit since that's Lizzeh, the person who expressed interest in the start page
<Volans> this is not a dictatorship... and can't do a complete democracy, we can't decide every thing in 100 people...
<newz2000> I agree
<newz2000> let's see if Lizzeh joins here soon and we'll see if we can coordinate some tentative times before tossing it onto the list
<boredandblogging> we just like "benevolent" dictators :-P
<Volans> ok, I have seen now the fridge calendar and there are many empty days, so I think no problem for that
<Volans> newz2000: in general you prefer a working day or saturday/sunday for the meeting?
<newz2000> I'm flexible but I think I'd prefer a weekday
<newz2000> and regarding schedule, I think we should do it right here to get people familiar with the channel and ensure they feel welcome to join any time
<newz2000> is there a benefit to doing it in #ubuntu-meeting?
<boredandblogging> as long ubuntulog does its job, not really
<newz2000> I checked the logs the other day and they were moving along nicely
<newz2000> is there a way to create a flag in the log for when an event occurrs?
<boredandblogging> i believe thats what mootbot is for
<boredandblogging> newz2000: maybe I misunderstood
<boredandblogging> thought you were talking about highlighting action and topics
<newz2000> no, I just mean create an anchor in the html log so that we can link to it
<boredandblogging> not that I know of
<Volans> newz2000: I can see an example log of this bot?
<newz2000> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/07/16/%23ubuntu-website.html
<newz2000> I'll ask the irc team real quick, but even if this isn't supported I still think there's compelling benefits to having a meeting here
<Volans> we can put in the log a text like "MEETING START NOW"
<Volans> and tell people to read after that
<Volans> in the log of the day
<Volans> of the meeting
<newz2000> Excellent suggestion
<Volans> and same at the end... ;)
<boredandblogging> or put a long "-----------------------------"
<Volans> only possible problem doing the meeting here... there ins't the bot that tell you that the time is finished... and there aren't other meetings after... so we can continue for many hours...
<newz2000> Or maybe, <a id="meeting"></a>
<Volans> if we don't manage the time
<newz2000> I'm good at not letting meetings go long
<newz2000> if we do have a problem though we can do the next one in #ubuntu-meeting
<newz2000> someone recently commented on my blog about a js library called sproutcore that they think will be an up and commer in the future
<newz2000> presumably http://www.sproutcore.com
<newz2000> looks like a ui library
<boredandblogging> is that the apple thing?
<newz2000> yes
<newz2000> looks handsome, feels a little rough
<newz2000> but they say the same thing about me...
<newz2000> ;-)
<boredandblogging> lol
<Volans> the photo demo have occupied all my RAM :)
<newz2000> yeah, that's a heavy page
<Volans> newz2000: seems more appropiate for real JS application instead of graphical effects that we need
<newz2000> I agree.
<newz2000> I'm not sure I'm on board with the idea that a web app should look like a desktop app
<newz2000> though it would be nice to have a few richer controls once in a while (like the slider control or a calendar picker)
<newz2000> I'll be back in 15m, if we haven't heard from Lizzeh then I'll go ahead and send an email to the list
<Volans> for a single control we can have a smaller JS with only that control
<Volans> ok+
<newz2000> ok, I'll send the email and we'll get discussion started
<newz2000> anyone have any suggestions for how we should best choose a time for the meeting?
<newz2000> should I just toss out three options and let people vote?
<Volans> I think the better is 2-3 date with 2 different time for each date
<Volans> and vote
<Volans> to maximize the time zones coverage
<newz2000> ok, good point
<Volans> the better options probably will be
<Volans> very early in the morning in alaska
<Volans> (like 6-7 o'click)
<Volans> *clock
<newz2000> ok, so it's 6:49am in Alaska now
<Volans> but 00:49 at brisbane
<Volans> a part australia, now we cover all the other timezones of the team people that have declared it
<Volans> so is a possibility
<Volans> the other possibility is the opposite... 6 o'clock in the morning in australia est, 21 at london 02:30 in India
<Volans> newz2000: Hi, have you spoken with Lizzeh for the meeting?
#ubuntu-website 2008-07-17
<newz2000> sorry guys, I didn't get the email sent about the meeting, I will have to send it tomorrow
<Volans> Hi all! newz2000 have you 5 minutes?
<newz2000> Hey Volans, sure
<Volans> first of all, have you talk with lizzeh or other active members for the meeting?
<newz2000> I'm just going to send an email... already started compzing in fact
<Volans> ok, the second is your opinion about 3 bugs
<Volans> 1) a fridge bug, like the background problem, you tell me about a new theme in the Fridge, but when you think to upload it?
<newz2000> right now the fridge problem is low on my priority list so I've not scheduled a time to do it
<newz2000> I've created a better template (though fixed width) and uploaded it, but it's just an html file, not a drupal theme
<Volans> and release a little fix (probably 1 line in css) to resolve at least the background problem in the meantime?
<Volans> (you think that can be a good compromise between time to spent on and results)
<newz2000> what is the background problem?
<Volans> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/about
<Volans> you don't see a background problem?
<Volans> (sorry for the delay, I have see only now your reply, the tab does not flashed)
<newz2000> ah, that prob
<newz2000> Volans: I see it, just forgot about it.
<newz2000> (short content)
<Volans> you can solve it (I think for all browsers except IE6 and below) simply adding: min-height:582px; at styles.css:27 class #contentr
<newz2000> ok, I'll do that right now
<Volans> at least 582px, maybe some more pixel will be better in order to avoid problem
<Volans> with different pixel dimensions for different browsers
 * newz2000 tries to remember what server that's on
<Volans> LOL
<Volans> .183 marais
<Volans> ;)
<newz2000> Volans: done
<newz2000> thanks for the quick fix suggestion
<Volans> no problem, can you check also for windows browsers?
<Volans> (or I can start the VM)
<newz2000> I have a vm open
<newz2000> I'm sure that it won't work in ie6
<Volans> seems good on FF2
<Volans> for IE6 and the known problem of min-height I have found a good solution
<Volans> in general
<newz2000> it works in ie7 though, which is interesting... I didn't know it had min-height
<Volans> if you have a div you want to add a min-height and it is in a page with many other divs floating or not, I found that putting another div works for ie6
<Volans> <div><div class="minheight">content</div></div>
<Volans> or at least works for me in many cases :)
<newz2000> so in a sense just clearing the floated divs with a non-floated div
<newz2000> neat idea
<Volans> if you have IE6 open
<Volans> try for example this http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?action=search
<newz2000> whoa
<Volans> the div id="bodyarea" have a min-height
<newz2000> the fridge is totally messed up in ie6
<Volans> I never tried, but thinking about due to the strange position of the top div that is at the bottom in the code
<newz2000> I don't know... it's like all of the text is white
 * Volans starting the VM... too curious
<newz2000> the new theme I'm using is currently in place on https://shipit.ubuntu.com
<newz2000> it seems to work well across browsers
<newz2000> there is the "flash of unstyled content" problem in IE though I need to fix.
<Volans> newz2000: why shipit have as favicon the new launchpad logo?
<newz2000> ah, didn't notice that... shipit is part of launchpad
<Volans> not clear from the site layout ;) seems to be ubuntu site
<Volans> ehm with IE6 I don't see the content on the fridge...
<newz2000> right, that's the problem I mentioned
<Volans> I can help for that? (I understand that for you is a very low priority problem)
<newz2000> if you'd like to, that's fine... or if you want, you can help create a drupal theme from the shipit theme
<newz2000> either option will mean you become boredandblogging new best friend
<Volans> LOL, sincerly I never worked on drupal themes... but I have experience of themes for other CMS
<newz2000> drupal is easier than most... for example, far easier than wordpress
<Volans> shipit now is a standalone site, without a cms behind?
<newz2000> correct... it has been from as far back as I know
<Volans> ok, I will look what I can do
<newz2000> I can help you... I have an html file
<Volans> good starting point :)
<newz2000> http://people.ubuntu.com/~mnuzum/projects/layout-guide-helper.png
<newz2000> oops
<newz2000> no, that's not it
<newz2000> http://people.ubuntu.com/~mnuzum/projects/ubuntu08.zip
<newz2000> so what might surprise you when you look at this file is that I used a css framework called blueprint to create the layout and handle typography and a full reset
<Volans> ok
<Volans> the other 2 bugs are simpler... for bug 188297 I don't know your opinion... the pdf seems clear and looks good
<ubot3> Malone bug 188297 in ubuntu-website "Website [stylesheet probably] Problem." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188297
<Volans> ops
<Volans> not this one
<newz2000> and here's an examle drupal theme for you to use https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~newz/ubuntu-website/ubuntu07
<Volans> this one bug 185398
<ubot3> Malone bug 185398 in ubuntu-website "Add developer playbook to the development page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185398
<newz2000> oh, awesome
<Volans> newz2000: How many IE6-compatibility is required for the sites managed by you and the team?
<newz2000> IE 6 is needed for ubuntu.com, but I'm satisfied with "site is readable but not perfect"
<Volans> have you read this article? http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.com/2008/07/are-you-using-latest-web-browser.html
<Volans> cit. "Only 52.5% of Microsoft Internet Explorer users have updated to version 7"
<newz2000> yes, but I'm quite certain that stat is wrong...
<newz2000> oh, wait, maybe not
<newz2000> here's what I know about our users... on www.ubuntu.com which is the most trafficked site of ours by IE users (other sites have smaller % of IE users than www.u.c) less than 15% are using IE6
<newz2000> 15% is a lot, so I want to ensure the site is navigable and readable
<Volans> I agree!
<newz2000> so for example, ubuntu.com has a white line going down the right side
<newz2000> it doesn't hinder usability. Its not ideal (and the new theme fixes that) but it's not a big deal.
<newz2000> to me
<newz2000> Volans: that's a neat article
<Volans> ok, in my previous work every browser used by more than 1-2% of users must be compatible
<vbabiy> newz2000: do we have a launchpad time?
<vbabiy> team
<newz2000> vbabiy: not really. There's one for bugs if you're interested in that.
<newz2000> we will at some point have a team
<newz2000> Volans: ﻿I don't know if you had a chance to look at that theme...
<newz2000> you'll see there's a subtle diff in the drop shadow
<newz2000> the designers who made the original concept did something horrible with the drop shadow
<Volans> news the shipit theme?
<newz2000> yes
<Volans> online or in the code?
<newz2000> if you download that zip file and open it you can view the theme in your browser
<newz2000> but shipit is ok to
<newz2000> the original ubuntu theme has a drop shadow that extends out both the left and right side and overlays a gradient background
<newz2000> this is harder to implment that it seems at first
<newz2000> so the new ubuntu08 theme gets rid of the drop shadow on the sides, its just on the bottom
<Volans> downloaded the zip, not already open it, I was working on the opera bug
<newz2000> which allows the markup and css to be far simpler
<Volans> ah ok
<newz2000> anyway, that one fix makes life far easier and now the theme should work great in all major browsers
<Volans> we have the side and bottom shadow and I have worked hard to make it almost compatible with all browser and ie6
<newz2000> so you have felt the pain eh?
<vbabiy> Hey have you guys seen the post I did on the Wiki? Any suggestion? One thing I noticed this morning the side bar is a little to large I think and I still need new fonts. Tonight I am going to work on the screen shot widget and maybe the descriptions part.
<newz2000> vbabiy: yes, I did
<newz2000> I agree the text on the side is too large
<vbabiy> newz2000: yeah that still needs some work
<newz2000> I think you've done some good work there
<newz2000> before you do a lot more we should discuss some goals
<vbabiy> sounds good to me
<newz2000> I'll say again, I want the community to drive this one as much as possible, but I'd like to ask some probing questions
<vbabiy> I am really starting to like Inkscape for web work
<newz2000> yeah, me too
<vbabiy> newz2000: I am all ears, I would also love this to be a community thing not something I put together
<vbabiy> newz2000: I think once people start seeing more work done, they will start throwing in suggestions
<newz2000> yes, I agree
<newz2000> let's do the probing questions during the meeting
<newz2000> I'm about to send the email now
<vbabiy> newz2000: okay, I will work what I can till then
<newz2000> (just doing some timezone calculations)
<vbabiy> newz2000: I hate that, always confuse my self. :D, good luck
<newz2000> vbabiy: one line of questioning I was going to bring up goes along these lines: (for you to ponder)
<newz2000> how many screenshots do we want, do we want to give people a walk-through of the desktop so they can feel like they're sitting in front of it, should people be able to navigate through the images and if so, how?
<vbabiy> newz2000: I am going to write up my answer to the question, so I can ready for the meeting
<newz2000> ok
<newz2000> One thing I'd like to request, but I won't insist on, is the ability to see larger images than you can see on the current feature tour
<newz2000> maybe a "click here to view larger" or something like that
 * Volans back
<Volans> newz2000: I'm working on the opera bug for the planet and upgrading to the latest opera I notice that there is a very horribly shadow effect on the titles of planet's post
<newz2000> orly?
<Volans> opera 9.51 on planet.ubuntu.com for example
<vbabiy> newz2000: I agree to be able to enlarge the images would be a benefit for older, and visual impaired people.
<Volans> and also on www.ubuntu.com the top menu icons (red arrows) are overlapping the menu titles
<newz2000> I'll have to get opera, I don't seem to have it installed anymore
<vbabiy> newz2000: is it in the repos
<newz2000> I don't see it
<Volans> in my XP VM I have IE from 5.5 to 7, safari, opera, FF2 and FF3
<vbabiy> sudo apt-get install opera
<newz2000> says not available
<vbabiy> newz2000: I am installing now
<newz2000> hardy?
<vbabiy> yeah
<newz2000> oh, partner repo was turned off
<vbabiy> Yeah I got 9.27
<vbabiy> okay guys I am got to run, newz2000 looking forward to meeting
<newz2000> ok. ttyl. keep up the nice work.
<Volans> bye vbabiy, very good work in the wiki
<vbabiy> thanks Volans
<Volans> newz2000: for the jcastro pdf you want I assign the bug to you or set it directly to fix released (if you want to do that)?
<newz2000> go ahead and assign it to me
<newz2000> I'm getting behind on my bugs while trying to work on a little project, but I'm hoping to clear those out tomorrow
<Volans> ok
<Volans> done, and what about the guys with black DE themes that have white default color for text in browsers?
<Volans> (there is a bug about that, but this is a choice I think, not real a bug :))
<newz2000> no, this is a bug actually
<newz2000> I investigated it and I need to specify both a text color and a background color or specify neither
<newz2000> by specifying one then the other defaults to the OS and causes a prob
<Volans> yeah
<Volans> both is better
<Volans> you are sure what the user will see
<newz2000> Volans, does this sound right?
<newz2000>     6:00 in Brisbane (Australia) which is 2000 UTC/2100 London or 0230 India
<newz2000>     7:00 in Alaska (USA) which is 11am Eastern US or 1500 UTC/1600 London
<Volans> let me check
<Volans> the first line will be 1:30 in India, they don't have DST
<newz2000> thanks
<Volans> 7:00 in alaska will be 1:00 in the night in brisbane...
<Volans> and possible time also for india
<newz2000> ﻿I wonder what the best way to collect the votes is, do you have an idea?
<newz2000> we can have votes go to the list as replies... any other option?
<Volans> no list replies no... 80 email only for that
<newz2000> yeah
<Volans> you have an ubuntuforums test site???
<Volans> :D
<newz2000> no, sorry
<newz2000> we could do a shared google spreadsheet or a wiki page
<newz2000> I use google spreadsheets for church events and it works ok
<Volans> wiki page can be a solution... and what of a webservice?
<newz2000> I'm not sure we have enough time to pull it off... I know I couldn't get it done in time
<Volans> no no, not your service...
<Volans> a web based already poll service
<Volans> I'm searching on google and there are many
<newz2000> oh, I see
<newz2000> there are four options (two times, two days). We could use something that gives them the option to rate their choices 1,2,3,4
<newz2000> we may want to get their name so we can eliminate options where key people can't attend
<Volans> or a wiki page...
<Volans> I have the idea...
<Volans> fopr the wiki
<Volans> newz2000: I think we have to put a date limit for the poll...
<Volans> newz2000: I have the wiki page ready, if you have the 2 date I will put directly the final datetimes...
<newz2000>     2000 UTC/2100 London which is 0600 in Brisbane (Australia) and 0130 India
<newz2000>     1500 UTC/1600 London which is 0700 in Alaska (USA) and 11am Eastern US
<newz2000>     Tuesday, July 22nd UTC
<newz2000>      Friday, July 25th UTC
<Volans> ok
<Volans> how many time the meeting will continue?
<newz2000> I'm going to shoot for 40m but let's say 40 - 60m
<Volans> only????
<Volans> I have attended the last mozilla team meeting
<Volans> theoretically of 1h30m... but really more
<newz2000> wow, no, I can't handle that
<newz2000> if we need to go longer we'll schedule another meeting because obviously we're not prepared enough
<Volans> ok
<newz2000> we don't have a huge agenda for this meeting
<newz2000> Volans: do you have a link to the wiki? My email is ready.
<Volans> yes, just one minute
<Volans> newz2000: what is your vote for the 4 options? :)
<Volans> I have put from 0 to 3
<Volans> 0 = no attend, 3 best choice
<newz2000> I'm equally fine with all four
<Volans> I can put yourself as first voter?
<newz2000> sure
<Volans> just decide the poll end... july 20?
<newz2000> noon UTC on 21st
<Volans> newz2000: check it out before send the mail ;) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/Meetings
<newz2000> looks great
<newz2000> I've got agenda items already, let me add them
<Volans> newz2000: have you checked fridge agenda for those datetimes?
<newz2000> no, since we're meeting in this channel I didn't feel it was necessary
<newz2000> is it necessary?
<Volans> ah no, sure... I'm thinking about #ubuntu-meeting, sorry
<newz2000> email sent. Thanks a bunch Volans.
<Volans> it was a pleasure
<Volans> received
<Volans> for the black/white problem, I'm trying with a high inverted contrast theme... it seems quite simple
<Volans> just add in the body { color: #000; } and add a body input { background-color: #fff; }
<Volans> I have cheched only the homepage
<newz2000> Volans: would you go ahead and just note that in the bug?
<Volans> sure! you need also to check that every site have a background specified
<newz2000> ok
<Volans> I made some test before...
<Volans> newz2000: I have some problem with radio and check boxes... seems that they don't give the color from the css.. I have tried with a input, textarea, select {} entry in the css
<Volans> but around the web I found that this is the right way
<Volans> perhaps you know some trick?
<newz2000> I've found that adding styles to inputs can cause problems. For example, in ff3 once you assign some styles the inputs stopping looking like the OS widgets and start looking like plain ole ugly buttons and etc
<newz2000> I'd have to try it to see what you're experienceing though
 * Volans trying ff3
<Volans> yes, not so ugly in my case but there is a noticeable difference
<Volans> my changes now are on commons.css line 82
<Volans> adding a color: #000; in the body statement and adding just below a:
<Volans> input, textarea, select { color: #000; background-color: #fff; }
<Volans> oh, I have found an epiphany bug while surfing... :)
<Volans> you need to do a width trough the css or style option for the select tag, in the download page the choose mirror select in epiphany go over the right border (although the last part is not visible, the same effect of overflow:hidden)
<Volans> s/to do/to set/
<newz2000> I thought I did that...
<newz2000> oh, I did it in code to truncate the length of the text
<Volans> seems that epiphany wants the width of the select tag explicitly
<Volans> Now I have to go.... I will investigate more on the white/black problem as I'm interested on that and I will try to find the time to work on the drupal theme ;)
<newz2000> thanks, Volans
 * Volans back to a clear theme... 
<Volans> don't mention it... :) see you, bye bye
<kilps> hi all ... i was wondering if there are any plans atm for a software / package directory - i cant see anything in the wiki but maybe i missed it?
<newz2000> kilps: there is http://packages.ubuntu.com - is that what you had in mind or something else?
<kilps> ya i know about packages.ubuntu.com - but that isnt really geared towards the average user ... i was thinking more along the lines of the comparison of the Add/Remove dialog to synaptic ... but hopefully more powerful
<newz2000> nothing like that is currently planned
<kilps> perhaps in a wiki format ... but something which just had general information about software with comments etc.
<kilps> do you think that there would be interest in such an idea?
<newz2000> there may be ,but it's probably out of the scope of this team
<newz2000> is this something you want to do kilps?
<kilps> oks cool ... um im not really sure - something i thought of yesterday so trying to get an idea of if it would be worthwhile - would have to balance it with a number of other projects i have on the go though
<newz2000> I understand. If its something you want to do, we can support you, but I think there are higher priority tasks for the team to take on first
<kilps> ok cool - ill keep track of what is going on and if i get around to starting anything or see someone with a similar idea ill get in touch
<newz2000> ok
<kilps> just for interest some of the comments at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/103/ suggest something similar to my idea - see "2cents wrote on the 24 Apr 08 at 22:09 "
<pep> hi
<newz2000> howdy pep
<pep> Ihad a look at the archive of the shipit theme
<pep> just now
<pep> I'm wondering... this is not usable by drupal is it?
<pep> (I never used drupal before)
<pep> but I suppose drupal themes are in php or something
<pep> I'm installing the cms
<pep> (on our testserver for spreadubuntu ;-)
<newz2000> yes, the themes are in php
<newz2000> you can also download the code for the existing drupal theme...
<newz2000> (ugly css/html)
<pep> I've got an archive named "ubuntu08" with html/css shipit theme
<newz2000> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~newz/ubuntu-website/ubuntu07
<newz2000> you'll see the themes are pretty simple compared to a lot of CMS
<pep> Is that the same as shipit? or is it without the rounded part at the bottom?
<newz2000> that's what's on ubuntu.com now
<newz2000> just use it as an example of a drupal theme
<pep> I only used CMSmadesimple and some custom ones until now
<pep> Ok
<pep> and ubuntu08 theme is not yet on launchpad?
<pep> the one shipit uses..
<newz2000> correct
<pep> ok
 * Volans back
<pep> newz2000: do you have an idea when the ubuntu08 theme will be on launchpad? I think we are going to work on spreadubuntu with ubuntu07 theme whilst developing our background infrastructure...
<pep> welcome back Volans
<newz2000> pep: do you mean "on launchad" or do you mean "a completed drupal theme"?
<Volans> Hi pep
<pep> newz2000: "a completed drupal theme" if it's the official one, to be inline with the other sites it would be nonsense to make our own one
<newz2000> pep: its not scheduled
<pep> but ubuntu.com is planning to take over the same theme as shipit?N
<pep> -N
<newz2000> yes, that's the current plan, but it's not scheduled yet
<pep> ok very well
<pep> we won't be up so quickly anyway, and it's not a problem if we use the current theme for the moment.. I'm working on the move of the ubuntu-be site from CMSMS to Drupal too, attending a sprint for this in Brussels tomorrow, so I'll earn some drupal experience. If I have time I might make the template  myself then and get back to you.
<pep> but that wold be at the soonest in September.
<Volans> pep: I'll talked with newz2000 about the same thing just today... if I find the time, it's possible that I will try to make a drupal theme from the shipit site
<pep> ah yes
<Volans> maybe we can cooperate?
<pep> we could, but at the soonest in September
<newz2000> Volans: you're going to have to be careful about all you volunteer for. ;-)
<newz2000> pep: September sounds reasonable
<Volans> newz2000: sure! but atm I'm not really involved in any "big thing"... bugs are a hobby :)
 * newz2000 goes for food
<pep> well, that's my point Volans, I'm involved in a relatively big thing I think, so this would not be a priority really :)
<Volans> pep, really I'm not involved in big thing here on the website... in the Italian loco I have many things ;)
<pep> ok
<pep> :)
<Volans> so depends if I found the time this summer
<Volans> and I don't have any drupal experience too...
<pep> hehe me neither
<pep> But seems easy
<pep> I installed it this afternoon
<Volans> yeah, matt say more that wordpress
<Volans> /that/then/
<pep> yes, I have the feeling too :)
<pep> but you know how it is with new things, gotta get used to them
<Volans> I have experience for IPB and SMF forums and something about joomla
<Volans> for the theme customization of existing CMS
#ubuntu-website 2008-07-18
<pep> I see
<Volans> Hi newz2000 :)
<newz2000> howdy Volans
<Volans> for bug 125996 I think that the user have not correctly downloaded the files, maybe with ascii or something like this... can I set it invalid without download the iso in order to check the md5?
<ubot3`> Malone bug 125996 in ubuntu-website "UbuntuHashes : update?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/125996
<Volans> (moral question ;))
 * newz2000 looks
<newz2000> I will test it from a canonical server so that the download is full speed
<newz2000> do you want to check the md5 hash on the mirror to see if it matches what is on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes ?
<newz2000> oh...
<newz2000> 6.06.1 is gone
<newz2000> wait, no its not
 * newz2000 scratches his head
<newz2000> oh, 6.06.1 for desktop, 6.06.2 for server
<Volans> LOL, the .01 iso are in the .02 folders
<Volans> yeah!
<newz2000> I remember that now... there is no .2 for desktop
<newz2000> downloaded the cd in about 1 min. :-)
<newz2000> it matches for me
<Volans> the 50e3912c555f98f7bca56b2a0200b205 md5?
<newz2000> yes
<newz2000> I'll update the bug
<Volans> ok, I think is invalid 3 different md5sums
<Volans> seems to be to download corruption
<Volans> newz2000: bug 116618 is a good idea... why there ins't a feed?
<ubot3`> Malone bug 116618 in ubuntu-website "no rss feed for news page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/116618
<newz2000> there is a feed... its linked on the homepage
<newz2000> I guess I should put a link to the feed on the newspage
<Volans> and more... why http://www.canonical.com/news and http://www.ubuntu.com/news have the same content (not good for search engines) and why the latest news is not on the list page?
<Volans> the better solution is that the browser recognize that the page have a feed
<Volans> and show the icons in the address bar
<newz2000> true
<Volans> latest news is Ubuntu "MID Edition 8.04 achieves its first public release" but is not in the list page
<newz2000> yes, this is an interesting point...
<newz2000> it was linked from the canonical blog
<Volans> I hope that is a bug and not that need manually update ;)
<newz2000> unfortuantely it is manual
<Volans> :(
<Volans> newz2000: I think you can set the bug 135625 to won't fix if I have understood the mdke reply ;) (I don't have that option)
<ubot3`> Malone bug 135625 in ubuntu-website "New Members page contains multiple references to Benjamin Mako Hill" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/135625
<newz2000> the name of the bug makes me curious
<newz2000> the bug is at least valid in a little way... the mako page has no mailing address on it or other means of directly contacting him.
<Volans> LOL
<Volans> I don't have see that page
<newz2000> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BenjaminMakoHill
<newz2000> make is Benjamin Mako Hill's nic
<Volans> at the bottom
<Volans> there is his mail
<Volans> and the contact page on his blog
<newz2000> right, but I don't want to make that into a rabbit chase for people
<Volans> https://launchpad.net/~mako
<Volans> but need a LP account to see the email
<Volans> and put there an email alias like coc_signature @ ubuntu . com redirecting it to mako or the CC?
 * Volans away for a while...
 * Volans back... 
<Volans> newz2000: perhaps have you read my email in the list?
<newz2000> not yet, let me check...
<newz2000> good comments there
<newz2000> I will reply to your email but I think it will be after lunch
<newz2000> (lunch is in 1 hour)
<Volans> no problem, thanks :)
<Volans> I have also some mockup ideas... but I think is better to know before the real goal of that page ;)
<newz2000> the short answer is probably focusing on on option B but trying to make it as broadly likable as possible
<Volans> ok, and for the possibility of having different contents between fresh installation and upgrade?
<newz2000> I don't think that's going to happen
<Volans> ok
<vbabiy> Hello, everyone
<Volans> Hi vbabiy
<vbabiy> how you guys doing?
<viveDZ> hi
<Volans> Hi viveDZ
<Volans> vbabiy: Matt is at lunch...
<vbabiy> Volans: I see, have we agreed when the meeting is going to be yet?
<Volans> there is the wiki page
<Volans> have you read the matt's email?
<Volans> on monday the meeting date will be decided based on the preferences expressed in the wiki
<Volans> vbabiy: we have about 100 people subscribed to the list, about 40 have sent at least the presentation mail and only 8 have put their preferences for the meeting in the wiki page... ;)
<vbabiy> Volans: O I should update the wiki
<Volans> good!
<vbabiy> Volans: all done :)
<viveDZ> hi
<Volans> hi viveDZ, connection problems?
<viveDZ> yeah
<viveDZ> how i can add a connexion to connect into the internet under Ubuntu
<viveDZ> i have USB modem
<Volans> viveDZ: this is the channel relative to the Ubuntu website stuffs, not the Ubuntu support channel ;)
<Volans> you can start here: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/communitysupport
<Volans> but with USB modem if you can't use it with ethernet all depends on the model, if a compatible driver is available for Linux or not
<Volans> viveDZ: ?
<Volans> I have to go... bye bye
<newz2000> sorry I've been so non-attentive today. Seems everyone has a pet project they need done asap
#ubuntu-website 2008-07-19
<pep> newz2000: did you know the shipit theme existed as a drupal theme already?
<pep> ubuntu;ec uses it
<pep> http://nj.ubuntu-us.org/themes/
<hubuntu> is the ubuntu07-nj theme
<hubuntu> I had totally forgotten. SOrry newz2000.. I noticed just now (what was I thinking all this time?)
<pep> good night
<newz2000> no sweat on the time... I don't think that's the shipit theme though
<newz2000> (no blueprint css file)
<pep> Volans: hello
<Volans> Hi p
<Volans> pep
<pep> I have very good news!
<pep> the new jersey team already transformed the shipit theme into a drupal theme
<pep> do you have an idea if this is a drupal 5 or 6 theme? http://nj.ubuntu-us.org/themes/ubuntu07-nj/
<pep> in all cases it is the right one
 * Volans looks
<Volans> very good! newz2000 will appreciate much I think
<pep> and if it is drupal 5 theme, we are going to transform it to drupal 6, I'm currently at a dev sprint for the new ubuntu-be site (desperately needed)
<pep> but I don't know how to determine which type it is.... can you help me?
<Volans> pep: you know the site where they use it?
<pep> Volans: http://ubuntu.ec and http://nj.ubuntu-us.org
<pep> I don't know if it is drupal 5 or 6
<pep> newz2000: can we re-use the text from http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu to describe ubuntu on our home page you think?
<Volans> pep: I don't found any reference to drupal in the source of the page... probably the quickest way is to ask them
<pep> ah it is for 5
<pep> it is for 5 because otherwise there would be a theme.info page
<pep> file
<pep> *
<pep> Volans: do you think we can re-use the text from http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu ?
<pep> or the complete page... I don't know
<Volans> as I know for search engine found a duplicate content in different page is not good and they tend to give a lower ranking for those pages
<Volans> so in general duplicate is not good
<pep> Ok
<Volans> for policy/license stuff you should ask newz2000... I don't know about
<pep> thank you
<pep> good point
<pep> right
 * Volans goes... come back later bye
#ubuntu-website 2009-07-13
<rxMokka> howdy fellows
<rxMokka> happen to know if there is any offsite mirror for packages.ubuntu.com?
<rxMokka> I'm trying to research some hardy packages
<rxMokka> and it seems the new release has packages.ubuntu all but unusable
<MT-> newz2000: ping
<MT-> newz2000: I finished the module. It's working 100% and just needs a pointer
<MT-> newz2000: My first thought (if you still like the idea of course) would be to have http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/udcountdown -> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-drupal-countdown/banners/jaunty
<MT-> newz2000: What happens is that it downloads rv. If rv changed, then it pulls the banners.tgz. I wrote a wiki about updating it as well.
<MT-> Whenever you have a moment, feel free to ping me
<MT-> SiDi_: how's it going?
<SiDi_> MT-: fine, and you ?
<MT-> doing ok
<SiDi_> still on that plugin for countdown banners ? :)
<MT-> it's done - just needs a little pointer
<MT-> and then I'm going to make it work for Drupal 5.x :)
<MT-> SiDi_: want to check it out? :)
<SiDi_> i dont have a drupal website :p
<MT-> I can just give you a screenshot
<SiDi_> go ahead
<MT-> had to install a screenshot util
<MT-> SiDi_: http://imagebin.org/55836
<SiDi_> couldnt you echo your VRAM to some raw file and then compress it by hand to PNG ? :D
<MT-> I chopped out a lot of options and made it much more user friendly. Install it and set it up. Then when cron runs it checks to see when the last version of the countdowns were released. If it changed, it pulls the tarball of the options. That Option 1, Option 2... stuff is built from the downloaded files.
<SiDi_> Great :)
<MT-> hrm?
<SiDi_> i suppose you can add a description for each option ? ^.^
<MT-> not really.. The module counts the number of options. That's why I added a link to http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/countdown that opens in a new window
<MT-> As long as nobody screws up, the options and their numbers will line up exactly
<MT-> SiDi_: take a peak at the tarball for the options - https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-drupal-countdown/+milestone/jaunty
<MT-> hrm...
<MT-> I could change it so it's not built as dynamically.. It would require a csv sheet..
<SiDi_> lol
<SiDi_> that's gonna haunt your nightmares for a few more release cycles :)
<MT-> why's that?
<SiDi_> Cause each time i chat with you you say its finished and then you go think about new things you could add to it :p
<MT-> :P
<MT-> I almost have it working with csv
<MT-> SiDi_: done
<MT-> SiDi_: is that fast enough?
<SiDi_> MT-: not bad :D
<MT-> SiDi_: I just uploaded the new package to launchpad too - so.. how about that pointer :D
<SiDi_> you didnt upload it in universe yet for karmic
<SiDi_> ffs :P
<MT-> um?
<MT-> You think I have that capability?
<SiDi_> you're a member
<SiDi_> you could be a MOTU :P
<MT-> https://edge.launchpad.net/~mtecknology
<MT-> I do inteand to have a repo for it at some point. I also do hope to become motu someday
<MT-> SiDi_: Once I have D5 ports, I'll be making a repo for them, but probably not in the universe
#ubuntu-website 2009-07-14
<SiDi_> MT-: cant you find a MOTU to sponsor it ?
<SiDi_> if you consider it stable it'd be a great addition to the repos
<MT-> I can think about it
<MT-> I need to learn how to package first though
<MT-> I tried following the videos but one is broken and they follow an order
<SiDi_> i gave up on packaging
<MT-> I need to learn it for this project
<MT-> SiDi_: are you not an ubuntu member?>
<SiDi_> MT-: hehe no :D
<SiDi_> i'm anonymous ^.^
<SiDi_> if i was an ubuntu member i'd spam the planet anyway ~
<MT-> You should apply
<MT-> You've done enough work to make it in
<SiDi_> i've not done much yet :)
<SiDi_> (im always in this chan but if theres one thing in which i didnt contribute at all, its the websites :P)
<MT-> I was just looking at your lp profile
<MT-> maybe you wouldn't get it right away - but after another month or two of exactly what you're doing now
<SiDi_> thats what i was thinking
<SiDi_> i'll wait for karmic to be released anyway :P
<MT-> sounds like a good idea - then fire away for it.
<MT-> Anyway - the countdown module IS finished. The ONLY thing left is to get the pointer made, make a D5 port, and package it for a PPA
<SiDi_> Kudos :D
<MT-> I just need newz2000 to help me out on the one part :P
<SiDi_> good night MT-
<newz2000> Hi MT- : sorry, am on the road this week and inconsistent network access. Why don't you send to ubuntu-website mailing list and I'll try to reply when I have a chance.
<newz2000> Fortunately I have offline gmail so can read and reply even if I'm not connected.
<MT-> newz2000: sounds good, I'll do that
#ubuntu-website 2009-07-15
<riky123123> anyone can suggest  a good free web builder?
<knome> gedit
<riky123123> does it have an admin where i can modify it ?
<knome> ..it's a text editor.
<SiDi> riky123123: if you are looking for something like dreamweaver, my ideals about the web will unfortunately prevent me from answering you :P
<SiDi> otherwise gedit isnt that bad. If you do XML/XSLT, Oxygen is good but im not sure if they have a linux version
<knome> gedit has nice color highlighting :P
<jpds> AH! Where's newz?
<MT-> jpds: I think he said he's been traveling a lot lately so no reliable connection
<jpds> MT-: So I read later on.
<MT-> :)
<MT-> jpds: since you have nothing to do without him for the moment.... fix my site :)
<jpds> MT-: Howso? :)
<MT-> This error - Fatal error: Cannot redeclare udcountdown_install() (previously declared in /home/michael/ubuntu-drupal-dev/countdown/udcountdown.install:9) in /home/michael/ubuntu-drupal-dev/iebanner/udiebanner.install on line 9
<MT-> no explanation why it's happening.. the thing shouldn't be looking at the install file and there's no reason for the file to be called twice
<knome> where's the module source?
<MT-> /home/michael/ubuntu-drupal-dev/countdown/
<knome> i have no /home/michael? ;)
<MT-> If I remember the first function, it complains about the next one being duplicated
<jpds> MT-: Sorry, I don't really do PHP.
<MT-> jpds: you do now, now fix it
<knome> i can try to help, if somebody points me to the source
<knome> ...
<knome> the internet source, not the global :P
<MT-> I think I just managed to get it. I removed the file, ran update.php, then moved the file back
<knome> okay.
<MT-> knome: thanks though - https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-drupal-countdown
<knome> okay, might look at it anyway.
<knome> is there a module for wordpress ors hould somebody write one?
<MT-> it would have to be written
<knome> okay.
<knome> is there any interest toward one?
<MT-> not for me, I use Drupal for my blogs
<MT-> You could sure grab that are try to make one :)
<knome> "try" ;)
<knome> i think that is only matter of doing or not doing :)
<MT-> knome: well, if you're going to redo that, then you need a cron - I didn't think wordpress had a built in cron
<knome> hm.
<knome> suppose it doesn't. but does drupal do then?
<MT-> knome: yup
<MT-> there's a _cron hook that you just toss in the module
<knome> right..
<knome> i have used drupal in a few client projects
<knome> i don't remember seeing a cron or then it wasn't good enough so i had to install some cron module
<MT-> when did you use it last?
<MT-> idk about D4, but D5 and D6 both do
<knome> umm... i think it's about 3 months, but the last time i looked at the cron stuff it must've been like 6 months.
<knome> i used 5
<MT-> The whole point of the cron is so that it can pull the latest source for banner options. I'm guessing you saw that already though
<knome> didn't look at the source code yeat
<knome> *yet
<knome> i suppose there is wp cron plugins
<MT-> knome: the module itself is really simple. Check if a value changed, if it does it downalods and unpacks a tarball - the admin section lets you pick an option
<knome> right
<MT-> you looked already?
<knome> nope.
<knome> but understood already:)
<MT-> oh
<MT-> that's about all there is to it
<knome> yep
<knome> i might look at it soonish
#ubuntu-website 2009-07-16
<Kangarooo> helo.. why download ubuntu page lost some mirrors?
<SiDi> Because they died
<Kangarooo> only reason could be couse maybe a new iso is beeing copied? is that possible?
<Kangarooo> no
<Kangarooo> there are 2 mirros in latvia. linux.edu.lv and ubuntu.load.lv they work but in ubuntu download page they were 1h ago now they are not..
<SiDi> Kangarooo: the list of mirrors is randomly refreshed by a script, and the most responsive servers are in the list, as far as i undersoot
<SiDi> stood
<Kangarooo> why would you say that they died..
<SiDi> because its the most common reason
#ubuntu-website 2009-07-17
<ryanakca> newz2000: ping, Do you have any idea why the exact same theme (I'm told that canonical did not modify it when installing) would give two different results? http://wiki.kubuntu.org/PackagingGuide/Complete vs. http://wiki.ryanak.ca/kubuntu/test (theme: lp:~kubuntu-website/kubuntu-website/kubuntu-wikitheme )
<ryanakca> The community help wiki has the same theme (well, almost, colors are changed, JS for rounding and moved the edit bar to the top of the screen) and it appears to work fine there...
<SiDi> you're lacking a CSS file imho
<ryanakca> SiDi: Oh?
<SiDi> it looks like you're lacking the file that gives the shape of the corners and several other things
<SiDi> its only a supposition though, didnt look at the sources :)
<ryanakca> SiDi: file that gives the shape of the corners? As in the corners of the container? We do it with JS :)
<SiDi> then one of your js files is screwed on your server ^.^
<SiDi> the common.css files of both websites are not identical, too, but it doesnt seem to have many differences
<MT-> newz2000: you ever get a chance to check out the email?
<ryanakca> SiDi: You're right, it's the JS that's breaking something, look at http://ryanak.ca/~ryan/working-wiki.png vs ~ryan/broken-wiki.png
<knome> the contents div should have a z-index of, say, 50
<ryanakca> knome: .table-of-contents has it
<knome> hmm.
 * ryanakca is stumped
<ryanakca> The script works fine on http://www.kubuntu.org/ , I wonder why it doesn't like the wiki.
<ryanakca> or why the wiki doesn't like the script :)
<MT-> newz2000: ping
<MT-> newz2000: reping
<SiDi> MT-, ICMP Error : Host unreachable
<MT-> SiDi: lol
 * newz2OOO IRC Error : Host too busy
<jpds> ID theft!
<jpds> And 'ping' is so overrated.
<MT-> jpds: no... only imitated
<jpds> MT-: ICMP ECHO REQUEST
<MT-> jpds: TACO
<MT-> that's right, isn't it?
<MT-> which canonical employee do I need to bug next+
<MT-> ?*
<MT-> stu!
<SiDi> stu yourself !
<MT-> um?
<jpds> MT-: For what?
<MT-> the Luanchpad OpenID stuff
<MT-> jpds: so, you you been?
<jpds> I what been?
<MT-> how have you been? **
<SiDi> Is that me or this conversation doesn't make sense and doesn't even try to ?
<MT-> how did I do that? :S
<SiDi> jar jar binks !?
<MT-> jpds: no opinion on how you're doing?
<MT-> SiDi: those darned busy busy beaver canonical guys
<SiDi> MT-, contrarily to us, they work :D
<MT-> I work, I just make up for the time I'm not doing anything, doing homework, or at work by not sleeping :P
<MT-> SiDi: you ever used CVS?
<SiDi> I use git and bzr
<MT-> I've been figuring out the challenge that is cvs - I find it similar to learning how to slit my wrists in a specific order at specific lengths and which type of blade is needed at each stage
<MT-> bzr is about as hard as learning how to use ssh :P
#ubuntu-website 2009-07-18
<newz2000> wth???
<jpds> newz2000: Morning.
#ubuntu-website 2009-07-19
<erUSUL> broken links in ubuntu main website. http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt
<erUSUL> 8.04 links are broken... 8.04.3 is current release not 8.04.2
<erUSUL> afaics
<erUSUL> anyone alive?
<lajjr> That isn't good.
<erUSUL> indeed. it's the LTS release...
<erUSUL> have to run. i filed a bug report
<lajjr> good and thank you erUSUL
<lajjr> Be Safe.
<rxMokka> howdy folks
<rxMokka> anyone know why I might be having trouble connecting to packages.ubuntu.com via httpd?
#ubuntu-website 2010-07-20
<thorwil> newz2000: hi! http://thorwil.wordpress.com/2010/07/17/ubuntu-brainstorm-reloaded/
<newz2000> ah, very nice
<thorwil> newz2000: i talked with Nicolas a bit, who will likely contact you soon
<newz2000> ok
<thorwil> newz2000: we would like to see the web-presence team creating a new theme for brainstorm
<daker> thorwil, nice
<newz2000> thorwil: we probably already have
<newz2000> thorwil: what type of system is it based on?
<thorwil> newz2000: #6 seems to be the clear favorite. a just slightly refined version waits at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~t-w-/+junk/ubuntu_brainstorm_art/files
<thorwil> daker: thanks!
<thorwil> newz2000: nand mentioned apache, PHP and Drupal 6.x
<newz2000> ok, cool. Then yes, we have a theme that's in "beta"
<thorwil> i'll forward the instruction he send me, just in case
<newz2000> being drupal, which is such a maliable system, it may take a bit of integration work, but most of it's done
<thorwil> newz2000: with the logo i already did what i care for, so i would prefer to stand on the sidelines for the rest. though i might do something about the icons, if there's progress
<newz2000> thorwil: I fully understand, we'll be ready for the team when they're ready for a theme
<thorwil> cool, thanks!
<jpds> newz2000: w...
<jpds> http://planet.ubuntu.com/ 's header is broken.
<daker> yep jpds
<daker> http://www.ubuntu.com/htdocs/ubuntuwebsite/img/u-headerlogo.png (404)
<jpds> I know.
#ubuntu-website 2010-07-21
<mhall119> hey, does anyone know of a good web host that offers PHP5 and MySQL with InnoDB?
<daker> mhall119, dreamhost ?
<mhall119> have you used them?
<daker> we used that to host the website www.ubuntu-manual.org
<daker> you can check with godbyk in #ubuntu-manual
<daker> he is the owner of the server he can give you more informations
<daker> can
<daker> oupps
<mhall119> thanks
<daker> no problem
<dieki> newz2000: The old theme is still on paste.ubuntu.com instead of the new one I gave you. Was my theme in some way not suitable, or has it just not been uploaded yet?
<dieki> newz2000: You there?
#ubuntu-website 2010-07-22
<newz2000> Got another web dev job opening up, python, django, REST, unit tests, work from home
<newz2000> let me know if you want details
<newz2000> had some inet probs, let me know if I missed something in the last 45 min or so
<daker> newz2000, nothing
<newz2000> ok, thanks
<daker> nop
#ubuntu-website 2011-07-18
<mhall119> cjohnston: I got a different error
<mhall119> today_view() got an unexpected keyword argument 'summit_name'
<mhall119> did you not change the today_view function?
<cjohnston> even when removing summit_name it didnt fix it, and i had no idea what else to do
<mhall119> cjohnston: where did you get the error?
<cjohnston> when visiting uds-p/oday
<cjohnston> uds-p/today
<mhall119> I don't have a uds-p
<mhall119> I went to uds-o/today and didn't get the error
<mhall119> could the error be caused by data?
<cjohnston> i wonder if its because there isnt any info other than just the uds-p and the dates
<cjohnston> no items
<cjohnston> so mhall119 I can propose that merge then?
<cjohnston> any idea why https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-directory/608289/+merge/68182 hasnt merged in?
<mhall119> no merge without fixing today_view to expect a summit name
<mhall119> cjohnston: either nigel's tarmac is down, or there's a merge conflict perhaps?
<cjohnston> mhall119: soI need to remove summit_name from today?
<mhall119> no, the view function needs to know about it
<mhall119> hang on, I'll have an MP to your branch
<mhall119> cjohnston: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/summit/today/+merge/68199
<mhall119> see if you still get the error with that merged into your branch
<cjohnston> Done.. Thanks mhall119
<cjohnston> mhall119: you still gonna be able to do reviews tonight?
<mhall119> what, you want more work out of me?
<cjohnston> Yes
<cjohnston> It would be nice to get some summit work done :-)
<mhall119> don't we have a jam scheduled for that?
<mhall119> man, you've been busy with summit, I thought we gave that to nigel
<cjohnston> lol
<mhall119> at least they're mostly short
<cjohnston> the bzr-apps one is cool
<mhall119> except it didn't work in LD production
<cjohnston> ?
<cjohnston> true
<mhall119> something about bzr/ssh local env they were using
<cjohnston> forgot about that
<cjohnston> well.. can you figure it out on summit since you have access to that?
<mhall119> maybe
<mhall119> I need to dig into the launchpad plugin for bzr to see what it does with lp: branch paths
<mhall119> also, remind me in the morning to talk to IS about getting the new django-openid-auth available to LD and summit
<cjohnston> and the status of django
<cjohnston> you should merge in the bzr apps anyway cause it will make it easier to set it up to start fresh
<mhall119> yeah
<cjohnston> I think there are plenty of MPs waiting for you to merge in tongiht and then push live tonight
<cjohnston> nigel broke tarmac
<cjohnston> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-directory/need-trans/+merge/68201
<cjohnston> mhall119: im off for the night.. i expect that all MPs will be reviewed in the AM
<cjohnston> ?
<mhall119> I expect a hot breakfast and fresh coffee when I wake up
<mhall119> I guess we'll both be disappointed
<daker> mhall119, review pls https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-directory/fix.806005/+merge/68173
<mhall119> daker: did you get the test running?
<daker> yep
<mhall119> cool, did the test code make sense to you?
<daker> yeah i understand now
<mhall119> great!
<mhall119> your branch has been approved
<daker> thanks!
<coalwater> this is about the 32k bug? what is the max now ?
<daker> 100
 * nigelb hugs daker 
 * daker hugs nigelb
<daker> coalwater, 100 is a big number, i don't think someone will bring 100 guests with him.
<nigelb> If needed, we can always increase it.
<daker> yep
<nigelb> mhall119: we should bundle all our deps on our own :D
<mhall119> IS doesn't like that
<mhall119> it makes keeping up with security fixes more difficul
<nigelb> but what we proposed is almost similar
<mhall119> this is a temporary thing, once everybody is happy with the stability of the new django-openid-auth, it'll be installed system wide
<mhall119> in that respect, we're beta-testing it on LD
<nigelb> ah
<cjohnston> yay for the community being the driving force on things mhall119  and nigelb
<mhall119> cjohnston: I just got off a call with stuartm about the SSO deployment
<mhall119> since we're getting the django-openid-auth locally, we'll be able to require the username for login
<mhall119> so the only issue there might be is if someone chooses not to pass team membership to LD
<cjohnston> ok
<mhall119> if they do that, the only thing that would happen is they wouldn't be able to add meetings or events for their team
<cjohnston> what about for summit
<mhall119> once the local django-openid-auth is working for LD, it should be trivial to add it to summit's pythonpath
<cjohnston> was talking about summit with sso
<mhall119> summit should be in the same situation as ld
<mhall119> ok, anthony says they're running it on 1.3 in their testing environments with no issue
<cjohnston> sweet
<cjohnston> LD translation template has been pushed to LP
<daker> mhall119, with the new SSO deployment, are we going to be able to request the email ?
<cjohnston> mhall119: will openid-auth fix currently errored names, or just keep names from breaking in the future
<mhall119> cjohnston: it should fix them at the next login
<cjohnston> cool
<daker> funny account https://launchpad.net/~anonymous-deactivatedaccount-deactivatedaccount-deactivatedaccount
<coalwater> lol
<cjohnston> coalwater: did you see my reply to your question on the comment bug?
<coalwater> yea, i'll work on it when i go home :D
<coalwater> ok, goin home :D see you all later
<cjohnston> mhall119: any chance of creating and hosting a uds-p db?
<cjohnston> (preferably with the previous uds's that are in uds-o db as well
<mhall119> cjohnston: you can add data to the one I have on people.u.c and upload it to yours
<cjohnston> still trying to figure out why that track leads migration is trying to delete the m2m
<cjohnston> i wonder if it is something with south changing
<cjohnston> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/tl/+merge/68289   do you see any changes that would cause it to delete an m2m in meeting?
<cjohnston> it does it in trunk
<cjohnston> hmm
<cjohnston> mhall119: I think http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/summit/trunk/revision/120 is causing my problem
<cjohnston> maybe?
<cjohnston> maybe not tho since its already commented out
<cjohnston> mhall119: could you do bzr branch lp:summit test
<cjohnston> then: cd test
<cjohnston> cd summit
<cjohnston> ./manage.py schemamigration schedule test --auto
<cjohnston> or nigelb ^^
<Ronnie> cjohnston: here it also deletes the M2M table
<mhall119> have you tried it with South 0.6?
<Ronnie> no, 0.7.3
<Ronnie> ill install 0.6
<mhall119> try it with 0.6, it might be a difference in how they handle things that makes it think the M2M was removed
<Ronnie> mhall119, cjohnston: with 0.6: Unknown command: 'schemamigration'
<Ronnie> with the command startmigration : http://paste.ubuntu.com/646733/
<cjohnston> hmm
<cjohnston> Ronnie: mhall119 http://south.aeracode.org/docs/tutorial/part2.html#manytomany-fields
<cjohnston> /31/window number 55
<cjohnston> uggh
<Ronnie> trough is indeed the 'problem'. is the code still working after deleting the M2M table?
<cjohnston> the migrate fails
<Ronnie> you probably need to do migrate --fake, but than the other changes in the same merge are not applied too
<cjohnston> what would that do
<Ronnie> that would tell the migration database that the migration is executed, but does not execute the migration itself
<Ronnie> probably there is no m2m table in the database and the migration tries to delete the (non exisiting) m2m table
<cjohnston> Ronnie: mhall119 this is what someone just told me:
<cjohnston> okay, I think there's something in the NameField that's confused it... maybe just handles it differently because of the  intermediate class, or the intermediate forces some parameter to default differently.  I think I've seen that before in my own work
<mhall119> cjohnston: someone told you the NameField is causing problems with an M2M table?
<cjohnston> mhall119: join #django-south
<mhall119> no
<mhall119> you can't make me
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> not sure what it's doing with Participants.  I've used the by-name form for through, so it's probably not that.  Is Participant in
<cjohnston>                     the frozen model of the last migration?
<cjohnston> 15.47.51 < cjohnston> martinm:
<cjohnston>                       http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/summit/trunk/view/head:/summit/schedule/migrations/0006_add_static_pad_url.py#L94  ?
<cjohnston> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<cjohnston> 15.50.11 < martinm> the other thing that comes to mind is that I don't think I've used an external relation like that.  and that's interesting, it
<cjohnston>                     didn't record the through aspect of it at all?
<cjohnston> mhall119: he seems to be suggesting to drop old migrations and do all the migrations under 0.7
<cjohnston> and says that may work
<mhall119> might not be a bad idea, but let's branch trunk to seek the old series and the new one separate
<cjohnston> so do like a v2
<cjohnston> do you have time to do that anytime soon? im not sure how
<cjohnston> (both the branch and the droping migrations
<mhall119> cjohnston: I can do it
<cjohnston> mhall119: 16.01.55 < martinm> yeah.  also have to drop the record of the old migrations in south_migrationhistory
<cjohnston> 16.03.32 < martinm> depends partly on what's easier... I think this was an unintended incompatability in the frozen model format that came along with  the parser rewrite.  or maybe it was a bug in 0.6 that just didn't show up
<mhall119> but first, is there anything that can land now?
<cjohnston> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<cjohnston> 16.05.23 < martinm> ah, I do have that convo - I had a custom field which was being incorrectly frozen in 0.6.  never saw a symptom of it until 0.7,  whcih had fixed it
<cjohnston> that was the issue he had
<cjohnston> mhall119: ya.. everything thats sitting https://code.launchpad.net/summit/+activereviews that is mine
<mhall119> ok, let's land what we can and deploy, then I'll branch trunk to 1.x, then we can scrap the old migrations directories and generate new 0001 migration files for each app using 0.7
<cjohnston> cool
<cjohnston> I'll sit and watch the approval emails come in :-)
<mhall119> let me review your stuff tonight
<cjohnston> boo
<cjohnston> :-P
<mhall119> nigelb: would you be able to review any of his summit code?
<nigelb> mhall119: Well, if he learns some patience, yes.
<nigelb> mhall119: I can do some reviews this week (before friday)
<mhall119> that's not likely
<nigelb> But no instant gratification, sorry.
<mhall119> heh
<cjohnston> instant.. there are some mps that are almost a month old
<mhall119> yeah, only a month
<mhall119> geez
<nigelb> Yes, UDS isn't tomorrow is it?
<cjohnston> no... but im going away before uds
<mhall119> he's got a point, we're not even supposed to be working on this until the week prior
<cjohnston> so i wont be able to play prior to uds
<cjohnston> for being a project manager, your a poor motivator
<cjohnston> and a poor planner
<mhall119> I'm not a project manager
<cjohnston> not you
<nigelb> I have real life too, you know.
<cjohnston> since when
<nigelb> since forever :D
<cjohnston> bullcrap
<nigelb> Also, summit is not the only webdev project I contribute to. So that's taking time too
<mhall119> since he started this "sleeping" business
<cjohnston> mhall119: +1
<cjohnston> i say we take his bed away from him mhall119
<nigelb> cjohnston: https://github.com/mozilla/input.mozilla.org/commits/master
<cjohnston> mhall119: yeah, I think you have a reasonable choice, cjohnston: adding the through ought to bring it up to spec for 0.7.  The custom field  stuff was less clear, and would change again after refactoring the custom field out of the app for wider use, and I didn't need  the history of those schema changes, so I punted
<cjohnston> nigelb: it isnt summit, or ld, so it isnt important
<nigelb> Isn't important for you :P
<nigelb> Important for me :)
<mhall119> oh, so now you're sleeping *and* wanting your opinion to count?
<mhall119> who do you think you are?
<nigelb> lol
<cjohnston> +2 mhall119
<daker> g'night
#ubuntu-website 2011-07-19
<cjohnston> do be do be do
<cjohnston> mhall119: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/venues/United_States/13/update/   <-- try to edit that venue to show the state and see what happens for you please
<mhall119> looks like it updated
<mhall119> no errors
<cjohnston> Try to remove the , FL from the city
<mhall119> takes me back to the form...
<mhall119> no error, but obviously something went wrong
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> thats the same issue i was having
<mhall119> there's another Venue, same name, same street address, only "Tallahassee" instead of "Tallahassee, FL"
<cjohnston> ahh
<cjohnston> mhall119: will {% ifequal url_base 'next_summit.name' %}current{% endifequal %} work?
<cjohnston> or not since it isnt going to know what next_summit.name is
<cjohnston> mhall119: where do you think today should go in the main nav
<mhall119> hmmm, I forgot summit urls don't have a clean url heirarchy
<cjohnston> is there a wildcard?
<cjohnston> uds*?
<mhall119> no
<mhall119> you'd have to change url_base to to add that
<cjohnston> and a with wouldnt work correct?
<cjohnston> with next_summit.name as summit   {% ifequal url_base {{ summit }} %}
<cjohnston> got a new mp for you for summit ;-)
<mhall119> too late, I'm working on LD now
<mhall119> cjohnston: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/loco-directory/setup-improvements/+merge/68320
<mhall119> daker_: ^^ if you can take a look at that too, and try it out
<nigelb> mhall119: you around?
<cjohnston> mornin
<coalwater> morning cjohnston
<cjohnston> hey coalwater
<cjohnston> YoBoY: ping
<YoBoY> pong
<YoBoY> morning cjohnston
<cjohnston> YoBoY: I'm going to work with hauts to convince you to learn python
<cjohnston> :-P
<YoBoY> well i'm already convinced, the problem is not i don't want to, the problem is i don't have time to help :'(
<YoBoY> i need a time dilatation machine :]
<cjohnston> me too
<cjohnston> yaili: Any idea on the eta of the new web guidelines?
<yaili> cjohnston: not really, sorry :( hopefully soon
<cjohnston> :-) Thanks
<mhall119> cjohnston: did you get a chance to look at my LD setup-improvements MP?
<daker> mhall119, have you seen my comment on it ?
<mhall119> nope
<mhall119> ok, easy fix
<mhall119> I added python2.6 and python-virtualenv to the depends make target
<daker> and the second part ?
<mhall119> looks like python2.6-dev is also needed, let me add that
<mhall119> ok, added
<mhall119> btw, make check currently doesn't pass all the tests, I know about that, those will be fixed in other MPs
<mhall119> daker: did you make clean after the earlier failures?
<daker> hmm no
<mhall119> try that, it looks like it's skipping the virtualenv setup, probably because a half-setup virtualenv directory was created earlier
<daker> mhall119, what's the order of the commands ?
<mhall119> "make clean" first, do get rid of any half-baked stuff
<mhall119> then "make init" to setup your virtualenv and initialize the database
<mhall119> from there you have a choice, you can "make test" to just run the test suite
<mhall119> or "make run" to run the django server
<daker> ok i am on the right way
<mhall119> there's also 2 commands to load data, "make lp" pulls the team data only from launchpad, "make like" pulls live data from production
<mhall119> sorry, "make live" not "make like"
<daker> i know ツ
<daker> it works
<daker> one more more  thing, for me the port 8000 is already used for another dev server, is there any way to passe the port using make like : make run 8800 or i need to do it manually mhall119 ?
<daker> -more
<mhall119> daker_: I'll have to learn more about make to know
<daker> cjohnston, what's the status of this https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-directory/remove-admin/+merge/63423 ?
<mhall119> daker_: "Needs information", i'm not sure why we're removing it
#ubuntu-website 2011-07-20
<cjohnston> daker_, mhall119 removing it because the contact is supposed to be the person to contact.. and the contact may not be the admin
<mhall119> but, is there a reason why showing admins is bad?
<cjohnston> just because
<cjohnston> admins may not even still be on the tem
<cjohnston> team
<mhall119> but they still have the ability to manage the LP team and edit details of the LD team
<mhall119> so I think it's useful to display them
<daker> morning
<nigelb> morning daker
<mhall119> cjohnston: ping
<mhall119> nigelb: ping
<nigelb> mhall119: pong.
<cjohnston> pong
<cjohnston> new summit
<cjohnston> yay
<mhall119> cjohnston: also new branches and series for summit
<mhall119> "1.x" is for fixes to the current deployment
<mhall119> "trunk" will be our primary development focus going forward, it's okay to break things a bit there, since 1.x is our stable branch
<mhall119> "production" will work like loco-directory's production, when we're ready for a release we merge from 1.x->production, then on cranberry I pull from lp:summit/production
<mhall119> cjohnston: I just assigned you a bug to fix the logo link
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> to uds.u.c?
<mhall119> yes
<cjohnston> ya..
<cjohnston> i was thinking about that
<mhall119> propose that fix for merging into 1.x
<cjohnston> cause i think that the logo link is in the theme is it not?
<mhall119> then we'll pull it from 1.x into trunk
<mhall119> cjohnston: no, it's in a block
<cjohnston> i will look again
<cjohnston> 4 items off of the blueprint are done
<cjohnston> yay
<mhall119> \o/
<mhall119> cjohnston: where are we at with the mothership for uds.u.c?
<cjohnston> mhall119: trying to get access to do it
<cjohnston> i cant get access to edit the header file
<cjohnston> nice.. login.l.net is down
<mhall119> login.u.c too
<paultag> fail!
<mhall119> !fail
<ubot4> Factoid 'fail' not found
<nigelb> !fail-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubot4> FATAL Error: Operation succeeded
<mhall119> Daviey: ping
<cjohnston> uh oh
<mhall119> oh relax
<cjohnston> its bad if we are calling on daker
<cjohnston> Daviey
<cjohnston> daker on the other hand, means good things are happening
<mhall119> heh, true
<mhall119> nothing's broken though, I just have a question for him
<cjohnston> why is render.py so bad?
<nigelb> because its the wrong way to do things.
<nigelb> The right way is template filters.
<cjohnston> no.. thats the question for Daviey
<nigelb> cjohnston: hah, I asked that to the original author.
<Daviey> mhall119:
<mhall119> Daviey: hey, did an update to summit.u.c this morning, I added myself to the ADMINS list to get error emails
<Daviey> ok
<Daviey> good stuff
<mhall119> Daviey: my question was 1) do you want to stay on the ADMINS list to get error emails and 2) can I add cjohnston or nigelb to that list?
<Daviey> mhall119: so did you break the ical?
<mhall119> Daviey: I fixed it
<nigelb> lol, he knkows :P
<nigelb> *knows
<mhall119> the code was fine, the data was broken ;)
<cjohnston> likely story huh
<Daviey> mhall119: between both of us, that should be enough.
<mhall119> ok
<nigelb> Can we get someone in canonical to "own" summit? please?
<Daviey> nigelb: good luck with that.
<nigelb> Daviey: YEah, I've noticed.
<nigelb> Everyone wants to stay miles away :(
<mhall119> nigelb: hurry up and get hired and we will
<cjohnston> i got told no thank you very much
<nigelb> so did I.
<mhall119> so did I, multiple times
<mhall119> that's no excuse
<mhall119> remember "no" just means "try again soon"
<cjohnston> the new sso is live
<cjohnston> i thought Stuart said it was going to force passing username
<cjohnston> mhall119: nigelb :
<cjohnston> 13.14.06 < elmo> the SSO rollout is FUBAR
<cjohnston> 13.14.09 < elmo> we're rolling it back
<mhall119> \o/
<cjohnston> lol
 * nigelb blames mhall119 
 * mhall119 blames nigelb 
<cjohnston> sounds good
<nigelb> http://www.zombo.com -> for some inspiration.
<daker> my first bug report on LP bug 813627
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 813627 in launchpad "Preview diff lightbox doesn't remove the overlay div (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/813627
<jledbetter> nigelb: D:
<cjohnston> now fix it and join me and nigelb, and leave that mhall119 guy behind
<paultag> hiyya jledbetter
<nigelb> lol
<jledbetter> hi :)
<jledbetter> nigelb: bookmarking that site for future inspiration
<nigelb> jledbetter: haha
<mhall119> cjohnston: we need the 960px css patch applied to summit, do you know how?
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> what are we going to do about it looking bad
<cjohnston> with a wide screen view
<cjohnston> i.e. the schedule
<mhall119> in the short term or the long term?
<nigelb> long term.
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> want me to talk to the design team about it
<mhall119> long term the wide-schedule will only be used for the monitors at UDS, we'll make a browser-friendly view to replace it
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> short term
<cjohnston> (this uds)
<mhall119> cjohnston: can we selectively not apply the 960px css to that template?
<cjohnston> umm.. if so, i dont know how
<cjohnston> you havent taught me test cases
<cjohnston> mhall119: test cases class next wednesday or thursday mid-day?
<cjohnston> please
<mhall119> use a {% block 960css %}<link ..../>{% endblock %} in the base.html
<mhall119> then in the schedule template, just use {% block 960css %}{% endblock %}
<mhall119> are those the only days you've available?
<cjohnston> so we would need two newstyle.css or put the 960css in its own css file
<cjohnston> i dont know this far in advance
<cjohnston> i can do this friday
<mhall119> I say put the 960 in it's own css file
<mhall119> we can even include that in the theme
<mhall119> I can do this friday
<cjohnston> what time
<cjohnston> well
<mhall119> any time after 11am our time
<cjohnston> if we want to do it right and do it in the classroom, then the classroom is used
<cjohnston> might as well since we have it
<mhall119> before 5pm if possible
<mhall119> use the classroom if it's open, otherwise we'll do it in here
<cjohnston> classroom is noon-4 our time
<mhall119> it'll be basics, since I'm no expert
<cjohnston> can you write test cases for my mp
<mhall119> yes
<cjohnston> do you want 11 or 4? id rather 11
<mhall119> me too
<cjohnston> nigelb: ?
<mhall119> that'll make it easier for everyone else too I think
<cjohnston> mhall119: how many people do you want to make the schedule depnednet on
<nigelb> what?
<cjohnston> 11am my time for a class on friday
<nigelb> go ahead
<cjohnston> are you available
<mhall119> cjohnston: as many of us as possible, since we all need to start doing it
<nigelb> yes, unless I go partying :P
<cjohnston> Ronnie1: daker
<cjohnston> your not allwed
<cjohnston> mandatory class
 * nigelb will party at home then
<mhall119> geez, sleeping *and* drinking, the guy's just totally lost it
<cjohnston> no being drunk during class
<cjohnston> only when writing test cases
<cjohnston> i think we ruined him at uds mhall119
<mhall119> we did
<cjohnston> i know i did my fair share of drinking
<mhall119> *mission accomplished*
<cjohnston> noooo
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> mhall119++
<cjohnston> he was available more when he wasnt ruined
<mhall119> true, but his code has improved
<nigelb> mhall119: have you used vagrant before?
<Ronnie1> cjohnston:  whats up?
<mhall119> nigelb: nope
<mhall119> nigelb: we're just going to be doing basic Django tests
<nigelb> mhall119: I'm setting it up for an app using Hbase.
<cjohnston> are you available 11am EST this friday for a class
<mhall119> nigelb: you want to run the class?
<cjohnston> to learn stuff
<nigelb> mhall119: No, I'd rather listen. I don't have exposure to test writing much.
<nigelb> Just the little I did for LP.
<mhall119> nigelb: I've been cowboying some fixes into  summit
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> at least stop those mails :)
<mhall119> nigelb: rev 133-136 https://code.launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/summit/1.x
<nigelb> mhall119: I would have preferred they went into a branch.
<nigelb> (and gone through tarmac)
<daker> cjohnston, ?
<cjohnston> Are you available friday at 11am EST for a class on writing tests?
<daker> in GMT it's ?
<cjohnston> umm
<cjohnston> 15 i think
<cjohnston> its currently 1400 est
<cjohnston> so whatever time 3 hours ago was
<daker> ok
<cjohnston> so your good with it?
<daker> anyway i'll be at work, so it's good
<cjohnston> ok..
<cjohnston> Ronnie1: ?
<Ronnie1> cjohnston: nope, not on fridays
<cjohnston> :-/
<cjohnston> mhall119: ^
<Ronnie1> is it a class about writing unit tests for LD?
<cjohnston> yes
<mhall119> nigelb: I would prefer that too, but my inbox was exploding
<mhall119> nigelb: from now on, I will propose branches for merging
<mhall119> nigelb: will tarmac land branches targetting at 1.x?
<nigelb> mhall119: no, will have to set it up.
<mhall119> cjohnston: if we do it in classroom, there will at least be logs
<mhall119> nigelb: I'm okay with tarmac only landing stuff to trunk
<nigelb> mhall119: on a call (mozilla webdev). will talk in a bit)
<mhall119> good luck
<nigelb> mhall119: Just a team call. Not an interview or anything :)
<mhall119> ever call is a pseudo-interview
<mhall119> cjohnston:  [summit-hackers] Add more content/direct links on the front page: TODO
<mhall119> are we still planning on doing that, now that we share the nav with uds.ubuntu.com?
<cjohnston> i want to, but im not incharge
<cjohnston> i want to move everything to the django app
<cjohnston> i guess we can see how well they integrate
<cjohnston> mhall119: please https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/ubuntu-community-webthemes/960px/+merge/68587
<cjohnston> https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/960px/+merge/68589
<cjohnston> and ill fix LD once you land the theme
<cjohnston> brb..
<mhall119> cjohnston: you've tested that this works on summit?
<cjohnston> yes.. i dont have anything to test the scheudle page though
<cjohnston> but i tested other random pages, took it off and put it back on
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> good enough for me, I approved if you can land it
<cjohnston> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/ubuntu-community-webthemes/960px/+merge/68587
<nigelb> mhall119: I thought of that. Then decided against it.
<nigelb> I could always do ~tarmac-webdev/summit/1.1
<nigelb> that wway none of us can push to it.
<nigelb> Only tarmac
<nigelb> But I'm not comfortable with that. We would always have to do emergency fixes.
<cjohnston> nigelb: to do that, imo, you would need to give us the ability to smack tarmac to make it run NOW
<nigelb> cjohnston: why?
<nigelb> why this INSTANT GRATIFICATION need? :)
<nigelb> the tarmac user is closed from ssh access on my machine. so I won't be able to give anyone access.
<cjohnston> no.. so that when something breaks, we can smack it
<cjohnston> make a page that we can hit and it will fire it off
<nigelb> that sounds good. I'll get it done this weekend. Just remind me on friday please?
<cjohnston> yay.. instant gratification
<mhall119> cjohnston: is this Community Week in -classroom?
<cjohnston> yes
<mhall119> I wasn't going to do a communtiy week session on testing
<cjohnston> you arent
<cjohnston> community week is from noon to 4
<cjohnston> your doing 11
<mhall119> oh, ok
<nigelb> cjohnston: http://air.mozilla.org/old-air-mozilla/
<nigelb> Cross site scripting lesson.
<nigelb> (its live video)
<mhall119> lesson 1: don't do it
<mhall119> lesson 2: DON'T DO IT!
<nigelb> yeah, its about how to protect your website against it.
<mhall119> {% csrftoken %}
<mhall119> Daviey: ping
<mhall119> Daviey: nvm
<Daviey> mhall119: pong
<Daviey> mhall119: nvm
<mhall119> heh
<cjohnston> nice
<cjohnston> Daviey: we want to break summit some more for you
<mhall119> we're fixing it!
<daker> they are fighting the evil render.py
<Daviey> oh dear
<cjohnston> Daviey: mhall119 http://paste.ubuntu.com/648546/  when running ./manage.py lpupdate uds-n
<cjohnston> see breakage
<Daviey> some things are best left alone :)
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> its no fun that way Daviey
<Daviey> to me, it looks like there is an issue with the json :)
<cjohnston> i dunno how to fix it
<cjohnston> thats what you are for
<cjohnston> heh
<cjohnston> nigelb: ^^
<Daviey> cjohnston: touching render.py is not something that should be done at night.
<Daviey> I assume this hasn't landed?
<mhall119> no major changes to render.py have landed
<cjohnston> my error is coming from a brand new pull of lp:summit
<cjohnston> coalwater: now that you have started looking at LD, we need to introduce you to summit
<mhall119> cjohnston: I found the bug, will work up a fix
<cjohnston> sweet
<coalwater> cjohnston, what summit
<cjohnston> is it something easy or should i move onto something else mhall119 ?
<cjohnston> a beautiful webapp coalwater
<cjohnston> summit.ubuntu.com
<mhall119> cjohnston: it's already fixed, you can review it
<cjohnston> sweet
<Daviey> How are the unit tests looking atm?
<coalwater> ok
<cjohnston> Daviey: mhall119 , i got to thinking the other day after an email I got about how far summit has come in the last three uds's
<coalwater> summit seems to see my user name correctly, unlike loco directory :D
<cjohnston> coalwater: do you have the coalwater2 issue in LD?
<coalwater> yea
<cjohnston> ill ask IS to run an update
<mhall119> cjohnston: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/summit/fix-lpupdate-meetings/+merge/68604
<mhall119> cjohnston: update doesn't run update-openids
<coalwater> let me logout and back in, maybe that'll change something lol
<cjohnston> mhall119: I know that
<coalwater> nope
<cjohnston> coalwater: no, it wont
<mhall119> cjohnston: btw, I spoke with charlieS about django-openid-auth, he's says we should be able to get it on there, waiting for more detail
<cjohnston> thats it mhall119
<cjohnston> cool
<mhall119> yup
<cjohnston> no idea on a time frame?
<cjohnston> like you said, thats more important than django
<mhall119> cjohnston: not ATM, hopefully not long though, I'll keep bugging him
<mhall119> ya
<cjohnston> mhall119: I was going to say, we could always get a manager on board with us
<cjohnston> if we needed to
<mhall119> maybe
<mhall119> for now, review my summit MP please so we can get it out
<cjohnston> im working on it
<cjohnston> test passed
<mhall119> there is no test for this
<mhall119> it's a syntax error, not a logic error
<cjohnston> the test file was updated according to my merge
<cjohnston> hmm
<cjohnston> in the mp it isnt
<cjohnston> i dunno
<mhall119> https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/summit/fix-lpupdate-meetings/+merge/68604 ?
<mhall119> did you merge it into your copy or trunk?
<mhall119> copy of trunk
<mhall119> it's targetting 1.x, not trunk
<mhall119> your trunk probably doesn't have some things in 1.x
<mhall119> once you approve this, I'll merge 1.x->trunk
<cjohnston> mhall119: can I do a couple other things, like fixing the theme prior to another release? a couple hours or so
<cjohnston> no.. lemme do that
<mhall119> I'll be at karate with the kids in a couple hours
<cjohnston> tonight?
<mhall119> yeah
<cjohnston> i have a couple things that i think will be quick fixes
<mhall119> make them to 1.x, not trunk
<cjohnston> why
<cjohnston> boo
<cjohnston> your making my life hard
<mhall119> yes I am
<mhall119> 1.x will eventually be retired
<cjohnston> today?
<mhall119> until then, it's our stable branch so we can do major refactoring to trunk
<mhall119> no, not today
<mhall119> maybe not tomorrow
<mhall119> but soo
<mhall119> n
<mhall119> and for the rest of your life
<cjohnston> so mhall119 we have to manually push to 1.x?
<mhall119> yes, like the good ol' days
<cjohnston> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/960px/+merge/68609
<cjohnston> https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/ubuntu-community-webthemes/960px/+merge/68587
<mhall119> will look at them when I get home
<cjohnston> boo
<mhall119> or you can make nigel review them, h e's the PM
<cjohnston> nigelb:
<cjohnston> mhall119: would we be able to add search to summit that searches summit and uds
<mhall119> cjohnston: maybe, does the search on uds.u.c only search uds.u.c?
<cjohnston> i would assume mhall119
<cjohnston> mhall119: you back? ready to do reviews?
<cjohnston> we really need to get this migrations stuff fixed mhall119 .. its preventing further development
<mhall119> cjohnston: I'm back! and ready for dinner!
<mhall119> cjohnston: migrations on what?
<mhall119> summit?
<cjohnston> yes
<mhall119> I can do that to trunk if you'd like
<cjohnston> that'd be great
<cjohnston> and then i can dev in trunk again
<cjohnston> yay.. merges
#ubuntu-website 2011-07-21
<nhandler> Not sure where the list gets pulled from, but it would be nice to have a standard format for the IRC channels on http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/locallanguage (as well as a standard way of referring to freenode)
<daker> morning
<daker> cjohnston, https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/797992/comments/5
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 797992 in loco-directory "Tooltip link not visible on edit team page (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<FlashDeluxe> hi! i have a 7mb .png file (its animated), does anybody know how i can reduce its size?
<coalwater> how can a png be animated
<coalwater> FlashDeluxe, ?
<FlashDeluxe> coalwater there are a few pictures in the png which tun through
<FlashDeluxe> *run
<coalwater> well, that makes it a gif not a png
<coalwater> never heard of an animated png
<coalwater> ok, maybe there is an animated png, tried googling it, anyway, i think gimp can do it
<FlashDeluxe> coalwater now you do ;)
<FlashDeluxe> png integrates jpg and gif
<coalwater> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/APNG says gimp can use it with a plugin
<FlashDeluxe> gimp is so complicated :( i hoped that there is a small tool which can convert it
<coalwater> i don't really know another way, i thought u could just open it and then resize or compress it and save it
<cjohnston> mhall119: what did you do to LD?
<cjohnston> daker: https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/797992/comments/6
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 797992 in loco-directory "Tooltip link not visible on edit team page (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<daker> cjohnston, what's that? FF ?
<daker> which browser ?
<daker> cjohnston, ^
<cjohnston> chromium
<daker> ok
<daker> which version ?
<cjohnston> umm...
<cjohnston> 13.0.782.41
<daker> ok
 * cjohnston is gone for the day
<mhall119> quitting at 9am?/
<mhall119> nigelb: cjohnston: stuartm filed an RT to get loco.ubuntu.com added as a trusted relaying party to SSO, so we should be able to switch to login.u.c instead of login.lp.net
<nigelb> mhall119: did you get your openid fixes in?
<mhall119> I didn't have fixes to SSO
<nigelb> mhall119: no, to django-openid-auth
<mhall119> oh, yeah, charlies says probably next week
<nigelb> oh,good.
<daker> mhall119, any idea how i can force LP to passe the email ? like wiki.u.c & pypi does.
<mhall119> daker: we should be getting that soon
<daker> if i understand the domain should be added as Trusted on LP - i think -
<daker> mhall119, i want it for cloud.u.c
<mhall119> daker: yes, stuartm has filed an RT to have it added
<daker> mhall119, ok
<daker> so once we get the the new version of cloud.u.c, i should do it too
<Ronnie> daker, mhall119, cjohnston: any plans to make a mobile LTP version ?
<Ronnie> i had (once again) some ideas and started desigining:
<Ronnie> http://ubuntuone.com/p/15jw/
<Ronnie> http://ubuntuone.com/p/15jx/
<Ronnie> http://ubuntuone.com/p/15jy/
<Ronnie> http://ubuntuone.com/p/15jz/
<daker> Ronnie, that's for an ipad xD
<Ronnie> ipad, iphone, android whatever works ;)
<mhall119> Ronnie: no, but we have the api for a read only app
<daker> mhall119, Ronnie nigelb cjohnston http://i.imgur.com/gR1gY.png
#ubuntu-website 2011-07-22
<mhall119> nigelb: ping
<mhall119> wakey wakey, it's Friday and you said you'd work on summit
<mhall119> nigelb: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/summit/fixes-814375/+merge/68764
<mhall119> that's the last of the ones causing 500 errors on summit.u.c
<nigelb> mhall119: Friday *evening*
<nigelb> Ksplice acquired by Oracle and closed off unless you pay for Oracle support. I am sad.
<daker> nigelb, http://i.imgur.com/gR1gY.png
<nigelb> daker: Its *beautiful* ~
<nigelb> !
<YoBoY> daker: for a smartphone theme ? (looks great btw :) )
<daker> yep
<YoBoY> the  ← → are for next and past meetings ?
<daker> pagination
<daker> YoBoY, http://i.imgur.com/3j7Mq.png
<YoBoY> next step the android app ? :)
<daker> well actually we have just a read only API
<cjohnston> mornin
<cjohnston> nigelb: where are the summit mps?
<cjohnston> mhall119: what is this series of errors all about
<cjohnston> nigelb: did IS have anything to say about it when you asked yesterday
<nigelb> cjohnston: No. Please ask again.
<nigelb> cjohnston: what mps?
<cjohnston> You said that today you were working on Summit
<nigelb> cjohnston: Yes, in my free time. I'm at work now.
<cjohnston> blah
<daker> cjohnston, mhall119, nigelb  do you think we need a mobile version of LTP ? http://i.imgur.com/3j7Mq.png
<cjohnston> no
<nigelb> daker: Personally, I think it would rock.
 * nigelb kicks cjohnston 
<nigelb> I thought a while back about having an android appp.
<cjohnston> i just think its overboard
<nigelb> cjohnston: No its not.
<nigelb> Everyone has a phone. Its nice to see the guest list when you're at the venue
<nigelb> or the map on the way.
<daker> nigelb, we only have a read only API
<nigelb> daker: *Now* I remember why I wanted a read-write API :D
<nigelb> BUt really, the mobile app can be read only.
<nigelb> Just display where you're headed, who's coming to that event, etc.
<cjohnston> why not just use the ical
<nigelb> ical just sucks as an interface, that's all.
<YoBoY> since we are using a theme based on 960.gs can't we just extend it and use adapt.js who have a mobile part ? ( http://adapt.960.gs/ )
<mhall119> nigelb: it's evening
<cjohnston> mhall119: do you want the channel moderated?
<mhall119> no
<mhall119> it's going to be very informal
<nigelb> o/
 * cjohnston thinks nigelb needs to start putting up some MPs
<mhall119> nigelb: can you please review my summit MP so my inbox will stop blowing up
<nigelb> mhall119: will do.
<mhall119> thank you sir
<nigelb> cjohnston: I still think we should let mhall119's inbox blow upthough :P
<cjohnston> nigelb: make him fix the bug that is making our inbox blow up first
<nigelb> exactly!
<mhall119> nigelb: cjohnston blows it up often enough without summit's help
<mhall119> cjohnston: it's not a bug, it's a system failure, and I can't do anything about tha
<nigelb> mhall119: I'm confused.
<nigelb> Shouldn't meeting names be unique?
<nigelb> Isn't that what we use for urls for meeting page?
<mhall119> they are a non-unique field in the database
<mhall119> nigelb: yes, that's what this fix is all about, the meeting page URL
<mhall119> meeting names are *not* unique
<mhall119> they aren't even required
<nigelb> ah, adding a slug, thereby uniqifying the url
<mhall119> I'm not adding a slug
<cjohnston> mhall119: im gonna file an rt to get all community maintained sites put onto their own server so we can pick versions and not have to worry about other crap blowing our stuff up
<mhall119> I'm adding the meeting ID to the URL
<nigelb> yeah, adding ID *to* the slug
<mhall119> cjohnston: cranberry pretty much is the community site's server
<nigelb> well, not slug
<nigelb> url
 * nigelb fails today
<mhall119> yes, to the URL
<mhall119> the slug is just for show now
<nigelb> gimme a minute to run the tests
<mhall119> yay tests!
<nigelb> I wonder if I should get tarmac to run the tests.
<nigelb> cjohnston: Unfortunately, I can't give you isntant gratification for tarmac.
<mhall119> that's something to bring up in about 15 minutes in -classroom
<cjohnston> !fail
<ubot4> Factoid 'fail' not found
<nigelb> Nope, its because if you launch tarmac when one is already running it explodes.
<cjohnston> add a check
<nigelb> well, I feel its not worth it. Tarmac runs every 1 hour and its not mission critical anyway.
<mhall119> let's promote tarmac to project manager, then it'll be mission critical
<nigelb> if tarmac is the only user with commit access, it becomes mission crticical
<cjohnston> i thought we setup tarmac for 30 minutes
<nigelb> right, 30 minutes. I forgot. Just rechecked, its 30 mins
<mhall119> but I want my branch landed *now*
<cjohnston> +1
<nigelb> mhall119: You should patch launchpad. It takes 4 hours for anything.
 * mhall119 stomps his feet
<cjohnston> nigelb needs to fix the bug in lp that he told me 3 weeks ago he would fix
<nigelb> cjohnston: Won't touch it for a while. I'm getting mentoring for another bug :)
<cjohnston> i dont care!
<nigelb> I grabbed a chance to get mentoring when it turned up.
<cjohnston> you could fix my bug in an hour or two
<nigelb> Well, no.
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> just add a toggle, display, no display
<nigelb> ^ add toggle.
<nigelb> that's the problem
<nigelb> I'm fairly sure that's a new db field.
<mhall119> Ronnie: daker: care to join us in #ubuntu-classroom?
<Ronnie> mhall119: ill join
<mhall119> was daker going to be able to join us?
<cjohnston> i think he was
<cjohnston> I dont be
<cjohnston> newz2000: we are having a class on writing tests if your interested in #ubuntu-classroom
<cjohnston> Its wonderful to be back in Maryland" and people go nuts.. wtf?
<nigelb> cjohnston: huh?
<cjohnston> The community-organizer in-chief is talking
<nigelb> cjohnston: TV?
<cjohnston> ya
<nigelb> ah
<mhall119> because DC is so far from Maryland
<cjohnston> ;-)
<cjohnston> lets see... well.. the line is how wide? hehe
<cjohnston> crap.. i still suck at talking
<cjohnston> I still wanna know why Michael Moore, Warren Buffet, and Obama haven't opened up their check books and sent back the $ from the tax breaks they get since they "want to pay more"
<daker> awe sorry mhall119
<mhall119> daker: it's not too late to join
<daker> i am there
<cjohnston> :-(
<mhall119> nigelb: have you done anything with model_mommy?
<nigelb> mhall119: I took a break fro summit after that.
<nigelb> Today I'm playing with vagrant.
<nigelb> I think i told you before, it lets you create vms
 * cjohnston nominates mhall119 to be the test writer
<mhall119> everybody is a test writer
<cjohnston> unless your not done, your test fails
<mhall119> do you already have the fix in place?
<cjohnston> ?
<cjohnston> me?
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> nigelb: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/etherpad/+merge/68901
<cjohnston> are you home yet?
<mhall119> cjohnston: why remove those last 2 summit items?
<mhall119> - [summit-hackers] Automatically clear cache when the data it contains changes: TODO
<mhall119> - [summit-hackers] List track lead information (name, photo, etc): TODO
<cjohnston> bugs
<mhall119> huh?
<cjohnston> one of them was already a bug report, the other i created a bug report
<cjohnston> linked both
<mhall119> but, won't they not show on status.u.c now?
<cjohnston> http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/group/topic-oneiric-community-web-projects.html
<cjohnston> ctrl+f LP:
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> whats up with nigelb skipping out on working on summit
<mhall119> dunno, it's like he's gotten himself a social life or something
<cjohnston> mhall119: should we talk to the lp people about that bug or is there something we can do
<mhall119> we have talked to them, I think daker_ lead that
<cjohnston> ok
<mhall119> I think the conclusion was "yeah, that's a bug, we're going to fix it sometime soon"
<cjohnston> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/tl on trunk with the new migrations, I Get NoReverseMatch: Reverse for 'summit.schedule.decorators.inner' with arguments '('',)' and keyword arguments '{}' not found.
#ubuntu-website 2011-07-23
<nigelb> cjohnston: turn on debug in your local instance.
<cjohnston> mhall119: ping
<cjohnston> nigelb: ping
<mhall119> cjohnston: pong
<cjohnston> hey! review? ;-)
<cjohnston> cause i need some help after that
<cjohnston> ;-)
<mhall119> :P
<mhall119> LD or summit?
<cjohnston> summit
<mhall119> holy crap dude
<cjohnston> what
<mhall119> you've been busy
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> review the migrations one
<cjohnston> then we can work on trunk
<mhall119> you know it's saturday right?
<cjohnston> im at work
<cjohnston> so i might as well do something productive.
<mhall119> do any of the ones targetting 1.x contain migrations?
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> theres only 2
<mhall119> ok
<cjohnston> stupid admin crap
<cjohnston> somehow i added a new admin thing, and lost all the others
<cjohnston> https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/tl <-- mhall119
<mhall119> ok, I'm going to make a new dev environment to test trunk, so it'll take me a bit
<cjohnston> blah
<cjohnston> do you see anything in the /tl branch that would cause me to loose all of the other admin things for schedule
<nigelb> o/
<cjohnston> finally
<cjohnston> what happened to you doing summit work nigelb
<nigelb> mhall119: I'm putting up summit docs on readthedocs.org
<nigelb> cjohnston: real life took prirority.
<cjohnston> whatever
<cjohnston> nigelb: mhall119 , there is no 'tibdy' in html that im not aware of is ther?
<nigelb> WHAT?
<cjohnston> thats what i thought
<cjohnston> nigelb: bug #815175
<cjohnston> please
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 815175 in loco-directory "Event attendees details page has a </tidby> (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/815175
<cjohnston> nigelb: mhall119 https://code.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+activereviews <-- too
<nigelb> Not reviewing today. I'm about to head to bed soonish.
<cjohnston> atleast look at the bug
<nigelb> Do you want me to cnofirm?
<nigelb> *confirm
<cjohnston> no.. just wanted you to see it
<cjohnston> i already put up an mp for it
<nigelb> I saw that.
<nigelb> which is why I wwas confused why you said "at least look at the bug"
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> ok
<mhall119> cjohnston: approved the tidby, how long has that been there?
<cjohnston> umm
<cjohnston> no idea
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> what about the migrations mhall119 ?
<cjohnston> ;-)
<mhall119> haven't tested it yet
<cjohnston> :-(
<mhall119> you know it's saturday right?
<cjohnston> and i made a mp to remove the mugshots
<cjohnston> no
<nigelb> I think I'll wait till cjohnston is less excied to touch summit.
<cjohnston> its currently about tuesday
<nigelb> With any lucky he'll close all bugs by monday
<mhall119> nigelb: he doesn't get less excited
<cjohnston> i know that i dont have much longer
<cjohnston> before ill have to quit again
<mhall119> cjohnston: migrations seemed fine, I'm running lpupdate now, but so far so good
<cjohnston> cool
<mhall119> cjohnston: what was the issue you had with your tl branch?
<cjohnston> then look at my tl and see what ive f'ed up in there please?
<cjohnston> i added leadadmin and lost all the other admins
<mhall119> did you lose them on rev 137, or not until rev 138?
<mhall119> your leadadmin.py has an empty __all__
<mhall119> when __all__ is defined a module, and you do "from module import *", it'll only import that's in __all__
<mhall119> so add LeadAdmin to __all__
<mhall119> that might fix it
<mhall119> if not, I'll check more on it once I'm done with the migrations branch
<cjohnston> all of the others dont have anything in their all
<cjohnston> or am i missing something
<cjohnston> LeadAdmin to all in leadadmin.py?
<mhall119> hmm, if the others don't have anything, then that must not be an issue
<mhall119> cjohnston: nigelb: one of us should start blogging about our summit dev work
<nigelb> mhall119: I have a draft post with quotes from scott ;)
<cjohnston> scott?
<cjohnston> mhall119: no
<nigelb> the original author of summit.
<cjohnston> (fb)
<cjohnston> o
<mhall119> nigelb: cool, do you know of all the current work cjohnston and I have been doing?  I want to publicize that the project is active and improving
<mhall119> cjohnston: :P
<nigelb> mhall119: in the past week?
<cjohnston> $59.. but you wouldnt be interested.. its freedom and liberty
<mhall119> nigelb: yeah
<cjohnston> this cycle
<mhall119> nigelb: if you want to throw your draft up on a pad, we can all edit it
<nigelb> tomorrow please?
 * nigelb really has to sleep
<mhall119> cjohnston: I'm interested in freedom and liberty, I'm just not interested in paying $60 for someone to tell me how they're going to lower my taxes by $50
<mhall119> nigelb: if you put it on a pad tonight, cjohnston and I can add to it while you sleep, think of the multi-tasking!
<nigelb> mhall119: its in textile, its going to be more trouble cleaning that up than you think :P
<mhall119> :P
<mhall119> ok
<cjohnston> redistribution isnt exactly freedom, nor liberty
<mhall119> and yet they want me to redistribute my money to them in order to hear about it
<cjohnston> well.. Mr. Rosen wants his $..
<cjohnston> and the $59 includes breakfast o Saturday
<mhall119> they'd better be serving cash for breakfast
<cjohnston> (mr. rosen being the hotel owner)
<cjohnston> plus im sure its a fundraisor
<mhall119> ah, so Mr. Rosen isn't willing to sacrifice for the spread of freedom and liberty
<mhall119> I joke of course
<cjohnston> He does still have a business to run
<mhall119> yes yes, freedom, liberty and capitalism
<cjohnston> He sacrafices alot for the FD..
<cjohnston> capitalism is part of it, yes.
<mhall119> my point is that $60 will buy me a night with the misses, or fill the smoker with meat
<cjohnston> i dont disagre
<mhall119> or 1 month on an Amazon EC2 small instance
<mhall119> well, 20 days on a small instance maybe
<mhall119> whoops, lpupdate failed...
<mhall119> https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bug/815196
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 815196 in summit "meeting import failed for lp update (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed]
<cjohnston> is that related to the migration thing?
<cjohnston> mhall119: ^
<cjohnston> I ran a lpupdate and didnt have any error
<cjohnston> s
<mhall119> cjohnston: not sure, looks like it got unexpected XML from launchpad, I'll have to dig more into it
<cjohnston> mhall119: still digging?
<cjohnston> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-directory/typo/+merge/68584
<cjohnston> hey daker_
<daker> hello cjohnston
<daker> what's up ?
<cjohnston> daker: any chance your up to a few reviews?
<cjohnston> mhall119: any progress on the import?
<cjohnston> daker: should that bug be marked as effects launchpad?
<daker> yep
<daker> Lp should return the default avatar if there nothing
<daker> there is*
<cjohnston> daker: would you mind commenting on it with a little more info for the LP people? 734520
<cjohnston> bug 734520
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 734520 in loco-directory (and 1 other project) "profile images not displaying correctly if no image on LP (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/734520
<daker> ok
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> stupid track ;lead crap!
<daker> cjohnston, https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-directory/typo/+merge/68584
<cjohnston> yup
<daker> the css classes event_* are not used anymore
<cjohnston> should i just remove the classes then?
<daker> just remove them
<cjohnston> same witht he tr?
<daker> cjohnston, use the developer tool on chromium to be sure if the css of tr, table exist
<cjohnston> ehh
<cjohnston> i dont care that much right now
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> its pushed
<daker> g'night
#ubuntu-website 2011-07-24
<daker> morning
<cjohnston> mhall119: ping
<AlanBell> mhall119: any idea who I can talk to about http://webapps.ubuntu.com/marketplace/europe/
#ubuntu-website 2012-07-16
<nigelb> 4
<nigelb> grr
<cjohnston> 5
<cjohnston> hss
<daker> 6
<daker> brr
#ubuntu-website 2013-07-19
<s1lence> hi!
<s1lence> There are some serious issues with page loading time of ubuntu.com ATM.
<s1lence> Myself and several other people on #ubuntu-offtopic are experiencing them.
<s1lence> For me it's taking over a minute to load
<anthonydillon> s1lence, Are you still experiencing slow loading?
<anthonydillon> s1lence, We recently update the homepage which may have slowed for a min which the caching caught up
<s1lence> it's still slow
<s1lence> and i've double-checked it's not my connection
<s1lence> anthonydillon, i've cleared my cache as well
<anthonydillon> s1lence, Thanks, I'll look into it
<s1lence> thank you.
<s1lence> anthonydillon, also when it does load i'm only getting the 'charm has it's rewards' banner and not the teaser i was expecting.
<s1lence> i'm not sure if that is relevant.
<anthonydillon> s1lence, We have gone back to the charm takeover. The teaser was only up for 24hours
<anthonydillon> s1lence, We have found the issue on with the site. There is a fix going up now. Thanks for pointing this out
#ubuntu-website 2015-07-17
<jamesc|2> is ldd.tbe.taleo.net maintained by you lot?
#ubuntu-website 2016-07-19
<jose> ooooh, summit. how I love summit.
<jose> mhall119: still around?
<mhall119> jose: I am now, what's up?
<jose> summit is not letting me schedule plenaries, any idea why?
#ubuntu-website 2016-07-20
<dholbach> nottrobin, do you think somebody can reply to https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/114818154975936614448/+SnapcraftIo/posts/fJkfPU4CTV9?
<nottrobin> dholbach: I responded, but I'm not sure I know how to help. I'm not very familiar with translations.
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> mhall119, for some reason I can't see the "redirects" app in the admin interface
<dholbach> mhall119, could it be you forgot a 'makemigrations'? http://paste.ubuntu.com/20177731/
<mhall119> dholbach: no, redirects/migrations/0001_initial.py is in there
<dholbach> and if you run "makemigrations" afterwards?
<mhall119> oh, I added help text...
<mhall119> that wants a new migration?
<mhall119> dholbach: that's not why it's not in the admin though, you need to run initdb to set the new permissions to the admin/editors group, then log out andback in
<dholbach> yes, that's working now - thanks
 * mhall119 is pushing the 0002 migration
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> mhall119, do you think we could add an example to models.py or in the help_text?
<dholbach> just so it's clear how it's used?
<mhall119> dholbach: sure, would a comment in the code be sufficient?
<dholbach> that'd be a good start
<mhall119> if you think having it in help_text would be better I can do that, it just means another migration file
<mhall119> it would be more helpful there though
<mhall119> dholbach: ok, put examples in the help_text and pushed changes to the MP
<dholbach> thanks, checking
<dholbach> so I added these pages
<dholbach> Root
<dholbach>  -> Old
<dholbach>   -> ...
<dholbach> I renamed old to new
<dholbach> (I know, very original)
<dholbach> so /en/new/ works now
<dholbach> I added /old/ -> /new/ in the admin interface
<dholbach> now only /old/ redirects to /en/new/
<dholbach>  /en/old/ doesn't
<dholbach> it gives me a 404
<mhall119> right, you'd have to add /en/old/ as well
<dholbach> hum...
<dholbach> so that's for every language then?
<mhall119> this middleware is run before the cms middleware that tries to prepend language codes
<mhall119> every language you want to redirect, yes
<mhall119> doing it before the CMS middleware lets us catch it before the prepending and after
<dholbach> but it'll require more work
<dholbach> that should be documented too
<dholbach> mhall119, apart from that I'm good
#ubuntu-website 2018-07-16
<cjohnston> thenes: whats the issue?
<thenes> cjohnston: i was looking to try to get a bug fixed on the ubuntu wiki (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/1780675), which lead me down a rabbit hole eventually leading to there being two issues, the main one probably "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website" still having a link to "https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+filebug" since it appears bugs were moved to
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1780675 in ubuntu-website-content "html markup present in img alt and title tag" [Undecided,New]
<thenes> "https://github.com/canonical-websites/www.ubuntu.com/issues/new" which i didn't notice until after i already put in a bug report
<thenes> i had put in a request to join the wiki editors a few months back but hadn't heard anything so i figured i would come here and see if this was the right place to get that issue fixed, having a bug on the bug page was a little too much irony for me to handle ;)
